# Traditori help me!



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

Ciao a tutti , sono nuova del forum ,  fino a mezz'ora fa non sapevo nemmeno che esistesse    , vi racconto la mia storia così magari qualcuno più esperto di me potrà aiutare me e quelli come me . Sono giovane e fidanzata fin da qunado avevo 14 anni , i primi anni ero un barlume d'amore e insicurezza , lui era più grande di me e dopo pochi mesi partì per lavoro . Furono mesi d'inferno , io mi rinchiusi a casa e stavo praticamente tutto il giorno con il telefono in mano , nel caso in cui lui mi chiamasse , le nostre non erano telefonate normali duravano ore e quando nei week-end tornava fra le mie braccia lasciavamo spazio alla passione , ma i lunghi discorsi se ne andavano a putt.. lui era giovane ed un pò ribelle  , così mi andava a lasciare a casa all'orario di cenerentola e passava le notti  con i suoi amici , mi diceva che trascorrevano il tempo in macchina ad ascoltare musica e farsi qualche c---a  ma lo facevano sempre fino alle 5 del mattino . Io per questo soffrivo immensamente , e glielo facevo presente , ma lui se ne fregava . Il tempo passò e ritornò alla base nel frattempo la bambina con cui si era fatto fidanzato era cresciuta . Non ero più la bambina che piagnucolava il suo amore al telefono , e che si faceva mettere le mani addosso pur di non scendere dalla sua macchina , ero stanca e cosciente del fatto che potenzialmente attraevo molti uomini e ragazzi sotto più punti di vista . Così 2 anni fa , mi presi una cotta per un altro e lasciai il mio ometto convinta che sarebbe stato per sempre . Invece , dopo pochi mesi appena vidi che lui si stava facendo una nuova vita tornai fra le sue braccia e riuscii nonostante il suo astio e la sua delusione a farlo rimettere con me  . 1 anno e mezzo passato nel migliore dei modi , ma poi LA NOIA ! , il suo essere una sorta di bradipo alla soglia dei 30 ,il suo non ridere delle mie battute , i miei lunghi discorsi senza controparte alcuna , mi diedero di nuovo modo di innalzare lo sguardo verso nuovi orizzonti , però questa volta l'ho fatta grossa . Mi sono resa conto che un ragazzo del nostro gruppo , fidanzato con una  mia carissima amica mi guardava in modo provocatorio e risposi agli sguardi perché con questo ragazzo c'era sempre stato una sorta di feeling per come dire "celato" , poi però dagli sguardi , si passo alla cosa da bere insieme , alla telefonata ad incontri veri e concreti . Solo che adesso sono in crisi i sensi di colpa mi stanno addosso e allo stesso tempo  penso che vorrei stare solo con lui , ma lui dice "Non me la sento nei confronti di -Marco-- (nome di fantasia)" mi aiutate a capire , io lo amo , lui mi ama , o sarà l'ennesima infatuazione  ? :*


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2012)

....................................................................................


----------



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....................................................................................


 cioè ?


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> cioè ?



quanti anni avete?


----------



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

I traditori 22 , il tradito 29 e la tradita 18 ...


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> I traditori 22 , il tradito 29 e la tradita 18 ...



ok siete giovani....almeno l'attenuante c'è...

se vi amate siate onesti coi traditi.... e fate le vostre esperienze 
non è che abbiate cominciate proprio col piede giusto è


----------



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok siete giovani....almeno l'attenuante c'è...
> 
> se vi amate siate onesti coi traditi.... e fate le vostre esperienze
> non è che abbiate cominciate proprio col piede giusto è


 Io non so quello che voglio , se lui mi dicesse "lasciamoci" allora potrei anche prendere in considerazione una nostra storia futura , ma non ho il coraggio di lasciare il mio ragazzo dopo 8 anni di fidanzamento , vengo da un piccolo paese , ormai siamo fidanzati ufficialmente da anni ,  quello che voglio capire è .... se questa mia vena traditrice è dovuta alla mia natura o al fatto che lui non mi soddisfa più (sopratutto mentalmente .. ) :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Io non so quello che voglio , se lui mi dicesse "lasciamoci" allora potrei anche prendere in considerazione una nostra storia futura , ma non ho il coraggio di lasciare il mio ragazzo dopo 8 anni di fidanzamento , vengo da un piccolo paese , ormai siamo fidanzati ufficialmente da anni , quello che voglio capire è .... se questa mia vena traditrice è dovuta alla mia natura o al fatto che lui non mi soddisfa più (sopratutto mentalmente .. ) :unhappy:


dov'è Oscuro quando serve :unhappy:


----------



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dov'è Oscuro quando serve :unhappy:


Dammi un consiglio ... (per piacere  )


----------



## Tuba (17 Ottobre 2012)

Molla tutti, nel senso che devi mandare a stendere i panni questi due. E per divertirti trovatene uno che non sia (a) del tuo paese ma di quello vicino (b) della tua cerchia di amici (c) E CHE SOPRATUTTO NON SIA L'UOMO DI UNA TUA AMICA...ECCHECCAZO


----------



## Tuba (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Molla tutti, nel senso che devi mandare a stendere i panni questi due. E per divertirti trovatene uno che non sia (a) del tuo paese ma di quello vicino (b) della tua cerchia di amici (c) E CHE SOPRATUTTO NON SIA L'UOMO DI UNA TUA AMICA...ECCHECCAZ*Z*O


Dove sono le Z quando servono ?


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Dammi un consiglio ... (per piacere  )



segui il consiglio del Tuba! 
io ora devo andare...a più tardi


----------



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Molla tutti, nel senso che devi mandare a stendere i panni questi due. E per divertirti trovatene uno che non sia (a) del tuo paese ma di quello vicino (b) della tua cerchia di amici (c) E CHE SOPRATUTTO NON SIA L'UOMO DI UNA TUA AMICA...ECCHECCAZO


Lo so che la cosa più criticabile dopo il fatto che ho tradito è che sia amico del mio ragazzo e che io e la sua ragazza siamo amiche , ma credimi Tuba tutto avrei desiderato meno di trovarmi in una situazione come questa ,per di più questi soggetti si erano lasciati e li ho fatti rimettere assieme io , non mi rendevo conto di come mi piacesse fino a qualche tempo fa, credo che in verità mi sia piaciuto da sempre ma la ragione me lo faceva ignorare . Mandare all'aria 8 anni me lo suggerite con tutta questa leggerezza ? e se ci fosse qualcosa di recuperabile ( anche se io non ci credo ... ) dovrei stare insieme a lui non tradirlo e al contempo continuare ad amare chi non posso avere...


----------



## Tuba (17 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> segui il consiglio del Tuba!
> io ora devo andare...a più tardi


Come sono andato Simò ?


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Come sono andato Simò ?


anche se non sono Simò, sei andato benissimo!


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Come sono andato Simò ?



alla grande!


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche se non sono Simò, sei andato benissimo!



vabbè te concedo de risponne al posto mio solo perchè hai dato la risposta giusta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Angelica (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Io non so quello che voglio , se lui mi dicesse "lasciamoci" allora potrei anche prendere in considerazione una nostra storia futura , ma non ho il coraggio di lasciare il mio ragazzo dopo 8 anni di fidanzamento , vengo da un piccolo paese , ormai siamo fidanzati ufficialmente da anni , quello che voglio capire è .... se questa mia vena traditrice è dovuta alla mia natura o al fatto che lui non mi soddisfa più (sopratutto mentalmente .. ) :unhappy:


Senti, io non so se con il ragazzo della tua amica è un'infatuazione o siete innamorati, ma di una cosa sono certa: non ami più il tuo ragazzo. Ed è normale, alla tua età: l'hai conosciuto che avevi 14 anni, ne sono passati 8, c'è prima l'adolescenza ed ora comincia l'età adulta, è proprio l'età in cui si cambia. Quasi tutte le storie iniziate a 14/15 anni finiscono. Non è detto, qualcuna dura, ma non la tua. Perché tu non lo ami. E te lo dico con certezza perché è quello che dici tu, con quello che hai scritto, è evidente. E allora cosa vuoi fare? Sposarlo, rovinarti e rovinargli la vita per quello che potrebbe dire la gente del paese? No, tesoro, ti prego. E' per questo che adoro le grandi città... No, davvero, non puoi restare con lui per questo. Cosa fai? Studi, lavori, niente? Cerca lavoro in città, manda a quel paese lui e il paese. Con il ragazzo della tua amica... be', magari lascia perdere, non è bello, anche se sicuramente anche lui non ama la tua amica, se non non uscirebbe con te. "Fidanzati ufficialmente"... tesoro, io ho 50 anni, e certe espressioni mi fanno ridere. Tu sei giovane, dovresti essere più moderna di me, e invece... 
Non hai una natura traditrice, sei giovane e il tuo ragazzo (per favore, diciamo il tuo ragazzo, non il tuo fidanzato ufficialmente) non ti piace più, tutto qui. Ti sei accorta che non è l'uomo della tua vita. Del resto il fidanzamento serve a questo,no? A conoscersi. Se poi uno deve sposarsi o stare insieme per sempre per forza perché è stato fidanzato, allora a che cazzo serve il fidanzamento? Non lasciarti condizionare da quello che pensano in paese, per favore, la vita è tua. Anche perché, comunque farai, qualcuno avrà da ridire, sai? E allora  fregatene di quel che dicono gli altri. Lascialo il tuo ragazzo, non lo ami.


----------



## Tuba (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Lo so che la cosa più criticabile dopo il fatto che ho tradito è che sia amico del mio ragazzo e che io e la sua ragazza siamo amiche , ma credimi Tuba tutto avrei desiderato meno di trovarmi in una situazione come questa ,per di più questi soggetti si erano lasciati e li ho fatti rimettere assieme io , non mi rendevo conto di come mi piacesse fino a qualche tempo fa, credo che in verità mi sia piaciuto da sempre ma la ragione me lo faceva ignorare . Mandare all'aria 8 anni me lo suggerite con tutta questa leggerezza ? e se ci fosse qualcosa di recuperabile ( anche se io non ci credo ... ) dovrei stare insieme a lui non tradirlo e al contempo continuare ad amare chi non posso avere...


Allora, sull'uso incondizionato della parola amora non mi soffermo  A certe età e in certe realtà gli amori alla Marco ed Eva (sigh avrei voluto dire Anna e Marco ma non mi avresti colto la citazione, me misero me tapino) ci stanno tutti e penso che in un certo senso siano pure propedeutici. Tanto fra poco dovresti andare all'Università, si spera in un'altra città, e magari cominciare a vedere e provare cose che, con il senno di poi, quando ripenserai a questa situazione ti ci farai due risate.
Il tutto diventerà un problema se non ti smuoverai da questo punto e raggiungerai l'età del tuo attuale fidanzato e sarai ancora a questo punto. Perchè, diciamocela tutta, tu l'età per le cazzate, un certo tipo di cazzate, ce l'hai ancora; lui l'ha superata da un pezzo.


----------



## Angelica (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Lo so che la cosa più criticabile dopo il fatto che ho tradito è che sia amico del mio ragazzo e che io e la sua ragazza siamo amiche , ma credimi Tuba tutto avrei desiderato meno di trovarmi in una situazione come questa ,per di più questi soggetti si erano lasciati e li ho fatti rimettere assieme io , non mi rendevo conto di come mi piacesse fino a qualche tempo fa, credo che in verità mi sia piaciuto da sempre ma la ragione me lo faceva ignorare . *Mandare all'aria 8 anni me lo suggerite con tutta questa leggerezza ?* e se ci fosse qualcosa di recuperabile ( anche se io non ci credo ... ) dovrei stare insieme a lui non tradirlo e al contempo continuare ad amare chi non posso avere...


Si, te lo suggerisco! Ed io sono quella che dice sempre agli altri di non suggerire il divorzio alle persone che non conoscono con leggerezza. Ma tu non sei sposata, sei fidanzata. E non è meglio mandare all'aria 8 anni, ma pure 10!, di fidanzamento, piuttosto che fare un matrimonio sbagliato e divorziare? Poi si che sono cazzi! Se il paese ha da dire ora, figurati se divorzi! Ma, paese a parte, che non ce ne frega niente, il fidanzamento serve a vedere se si sta bene, ed è il caso di sposarsi. Tu non lo ami, quest'uomo, che vuoi fare, sposarlo? Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Angelica (17 Ottobre 2012)

Dimenticavo! O vai a studiare o a lavorare, ma in un'altra città, via dal paese che non si fa i cazzi suoi!


----------



## Tuba (17 Ottobre 2012)

Ecco. Con Angelica siamo in due ad aver detto la stessa cosa. Appena arriva il terzo che dice la stessa cosa, non hai scampo 
Lo sai come funziona no ? Tre indizi fanno una prova, lo dice sempre pure la Signora Fletcher


----------



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Senti, io non so se con il ragazzo della tua amica è un'infatuazione o siete innamorati, ma di una cosa sono certa: non ami più il tuo ragazzo. Ed è normale, alla tua età: l'hai conosciuto che avevi 14 anni, ne sono passati 8, c'è prima l'adolescenza ed ora comincia l'età adulta, è proprio l'età in cui si cambia. Quasi tutte le storie iniziate a 14/15 anni finiscono. Non è detto, qualcuna dura, ma non la tua. Perché tu non lo ami. E te lo dico con certezza perché è quello che dici tu, con quello che hai scritto, è evidente. E allora cosa vuoi fare? Sposarlo, rovinarti e rovinargli la vita per quello che potrebbe dire la gente del paese? No, tesoro, ti prego. E' per questo che adoro le grandi città... No, davvero, non puoi restare con lui per questo. Cosa fai? Studi, lavori, niente? Cerca lavoro in città, manda a quel paese lui e il paese. Con il ragazzo della tua amica... be', magari lascia perdere, non è bello, anche se sicuramente anche lui non ama la tua amica, se non non uscirebbe con te. "Fidanzati ufficialmente"... tesoro, io ho 50 anni, e certe espressioni mi fanno ridere. Tu sei giovane, dovresti essere più moderna di me, e invece...
> Non hai una natura traditrice, sei giovane e il tuo ragazzo (per favore, diciamo il tuo ragazzo, non il tuo fidanzato ufficialmente) non ti piace più, tutto qui. Ti sei accorta che non è l'uomo della tua vita. Del resto il fidanzamento serve a questo,no? A conoscersi. Se poi uno deve sposarsi o stare insieme per sempre per forza perché è stato fidanzato, allora a che cazzo serve il fidanzamento? Non lasciarti condizionare da quello che pensano in paese, per favore, la vita è tua. Anche perché, comunque farai, qualcuno avrà da ridire, sai? E allora  fregatene di quel che dicono gli altri. Lascialo il tuo ragazzo, non lo ami.



Si , mi sono accorta che non è l'uomo della mia vita , ma lo vedo fragile e vedo la mia famiglia incasinata da morire con lui che comunque sia è un sostegno per loro , non vi racconto tutto perché mi prendereste a parolacce , ma vi faccio un piccolo resoconto . A volte questi genitori sono " croce e delizia " ,  lui zitto zitto si è fatto regalare tante cose da me e da mia madre che lo adora (ma ne sconosce la vera personalità) , era tutto un " vorrei una felpa , un paio di scarpe ..." e così via , mi madre dato che i suoi genitori lavoravano lontani e disagiati economicamente , lo ha preso in "affidamento" pagandogli pure l'università , io ero orgogliosa di questo , pensavo che ci avrebbe dato sotto .... ma poi crescendo mi sono resa conto che stavamo facendo solo del male all'eterno bambino , e che io crescevo e mi rendevo conto che volevo un uomo che non dico che mi regalasse diamanti , ma che quanto meno la mattina il culetto dal letto lo toglieva per andarsi a " buscare un pezzo di pane " e che non si cullasse dietro le tasse pagate e regalini , questo però è il passato poiché per fortuna il problema non si pone più (ha vinto un concorso nella polizia e quindi finalmente pezzo di pane assicurato ! ) . Vi racconto questo per farvi immaginare il ruolo di mia madre in questa storia , lei quando le rinfaccio queste cose dice "Ma mica te l'ho scelto io... sei stata tu.. però siete cresciuti assieme e tu hai un caratterino lui è un santo perché ti sopporta e poi è bello e bravo sicuramente non ti farebbe mai le  CORNA ( :singleeye: )" . Io comunque sia sto già al 3 anno di università ma la caZzata l'ho fatta già quando scelsi l'università a 10 minuti dal mio triste paesino , a breve però dovrò scegliere la sede per fare la specialistica e il mio lui mi ha detto "tesoro vieni a studiare dove sarò io ... " e io :  ... :unhappy: . Lo voglio lasciare ma mi spavento di cosa ? NON LO SO e vorrei proprio capirlo , ho paura di trovarne uno peggio perché a parer di mia madre non esiste l'uomo perfetto , insomma ci si deve accontentare , qua vorrebbero fare un matrimonio entro i prossimi 6 anni ma a me viene la pelle d'oca al pensiero ,  certo ci sono cresciuta assieme prime esperienze , primo amore , ma ora che colpa ho se ho capito che manchiamo di qualcosa fondamentale per fare una coppia da sposalizio ? . Sposarlo sarebbe fare felice lui , i miei e i suoi , ma la mia felicità dove la metto ? io sono sicura di volergli bene , ma non lo desidero più (è un bellissimo ragazzo !) , devo prendere una decisione e lo devo fare prima che questa situazione mi logori , solo che devo aspettare il momento giusto .


----------



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ecco. Con Angelica siamo in due ad aver detto la stessa cosa. Appena arriva il terzo che dice la stessa cosa, non hai scampo
> Lo sai come funziona no ? Tre indizi fanno una prova, lo dice sempre pure la Signora Fletcher


Era quello che volevo , vivo circondata da gente troppo all'antica , appena ad una mia amica ho detto del dubbio mi fa "ma t'immagini se lo lasci ? ... O.O .. le persone , lui non uscirebbe più la vivrebbe troppo male .. tu sei il suo tutto , per non parlare di tua madre che lo ama !"


----------



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Dimenticavo! O vai a studiare o a lavorare, ma in un'altra città, via dal paese che non si fa i cazzi suoi!


Dovrei farlo , eppure ho paura , non sono mai andata via lontana da SOLA , sempre con mamma e fidanzato .


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Si , mi sono accorta che non è l'uomo della mia vita , ma lo vedo fragile e vedo la mia famiglia incasinata da morire con lui che comunque sia è un sostegno per loro , non vi racconto tutto perché mi prendereste a parolacce , ma vi faccio un piccolo resoconto . A volte questi genitori sono " croce e delizia " ,  lui zitto zitto si è fatto regalare tante cose da me e da mia madre che lo adora (ma ne sconosce la vera personalità) , era tutto un " vorrei una felpa , un paio di scarpe ..." e così via , mi madre dato che i suoi genitori lavoravano lontani e disagiati economicamente , lo ha preso in "affidamento" pagandogli pure l'università , io ero orgogliosa di questo , pensavo che ci avrebbe dato sotto .... ma poi crescendo mi sono resa conto che stavamo facendo solo del male all'eterno bambino , e che io crescevo e mi rendevo conto che volevo un uomo che non dico che mi regalasse diamanti , ma che quanto meno la mattina il culetto dal letto lo toglieva per andarsi a " buscare un pezzo di pane " e che non si cullasse dietro le tasse pagate e regalini , questo però è il passato poiché per fortuna il problema non si pone più (ha vinto un concorso nella polizia e quindi finalmente pezzo di pane assicurato ! ) . Vi racconto questo per farvi immaginare il ruolo di mia madre in questa storia , lei quando le rinfaccio queste cose dice "Ma mica te l'ho scelto io... sei stata tu.. però siete cresciuti assieme e tu hai un caratterino lui è un santo perché ti sopporta e poi è bello e bravo sicuramente non ti farebbe mai le  CORNA ( :singleeye: )" . Io comunque sia sto già al 3 anno di università ma la caZzata l'ho fatta già quando scelsi l'università a 10 minuti dal mio triste paesino , a breve però dovrò scegliere la sede per fare la specialistica e il mio lui mi ha detto "tesoro vieni a studiare dove sarò io ... " e io :  ... :unhappy: . Lo voglio lasciare ma mi spavento di cosa ? NON LO SO e vorrei proprio capirlo , ho paura di trovarne uno peggio perché a parer di mia madre non esiste l'uomo perfetto , insomma ci si deve accontentare , qua vorrebbero fare un matrimonio entro i prossimi 6 anni ma a me viene la pelle d'oca al pensiero ,  certo ci sono cresciuta assieme prime esperienze , primo amore , ma ora che colpa ho se ho capito che manchiamo di qualcosa fondamentale per fare una coppia da sposalizio ? . Sposarlo sarebbe fare felice lui , i miei e i suoi , ma la mia felicità dove la metto ? io sono sicura di volergli bene , ma non lo desidero più (è un bellissimo ragazzo !) , devo prendere una decisione e lo devo fare prima che questa situazione mi logori , solo che devo aspettare il momento giusto .




abbattetemi.




lascialo sto gatto attaccato ai coglioni e  tua madre? Lasciamo perdere va.
ma che è?


----------



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Allora, sull'uso incondizionato della parola amora non mi soffermo  A certe età e in certe realtà gli amori alla Marco ed Eva (sigh avrei voluto dire Anna e Marco ma non mi avresti colto la citazione, me misero me tapino) ci stanno tutti e penso che in un certo senso siano pure propedeutici. Tanto fra poco dovresti andare all'Università, si spera in un'altra città, e magari cominciare a vedere e provare cose che, con il senno di poi, quando ripenserai a questa situazione ti ci farai due risate.
> Il tutto diventerà un problema se non ti smuoverai da questo punto e raggiungerai l'età del tuo attuale fidanzato e sarai ancora a questo punto. Perchè, diciamocela tutta, tu l'età per le cazzate, un certo tipo di cazzate, ce l'hai ancora; lui l'ha superata da un pezzo.


Me lo auguro Tuba , perché per adesso mi sento una merda !! Lui dici che l'ha superata ? -.-' Forse non fa di queste cazzate ma ha una mente talmente frivola , che a volte mi viene la nausea a vederlo atteggiare da 20 enne ... ):


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Me lo auguro Tuba , perché per adesso mi sento una merda !! Lui dici che l'ha superata ? -.-' Forse non fa di queste cazzate ma ha una mente talmente frivola , che a volte mi viene la nausea a *vederlo atteggiare da 20 enne ... ):*



non mi sembra glia abbiate dato una mano per evitare di atteggiarsi da ventenne, ma vista l'eta media dei soggetti (madre compresa) non mi stupisco.


----------



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> abbattetemi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che stresssssssssss , finalmente mi sento capita ... fiùùùùùù ...


----------



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non mi sembra glia abbiate dato una mano per evitare di atteggiarsi da ventenne, ma vista l'eta media dei soggetti (madre compresa) non mi stupisco.


Qui non ti capisco , comunque sia io sono molto diversa da mia madre , da quando sono cresciuta e diciamo mi sono risvegliata dal sogno lucido , gli ho subito fatto capire che nella vita si deve lavurààààà :up:


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Che stresssssssssss , finalmente mi sento capita ... fiùùùùùù ...


Piccola purple, lo so. E' uno stress, ma:
Gente come il tuo fidanzato per me è già il peggio che puoi trovare, nel senso che..con uno così solo il brodo ci puoi fare.
Tua madre.
Intanto la vita è la tua e non la sua, peccato per lei che non ha evidentemente trovato l'uomo giusto se no a te direbbe tutt'altro, quindi i SUOI sbagli eventuali in fatto di uomini sono e rimangono i SUOI sbagli.
Tu sei altro e DEVI diventare altro, facendo ALTRI sbagli.
Non so tu, ma io non sbaglio per interposta persona.
Parti dal presupposto che i genitori sono buoni, cari e dolci, ma non si scopano certo il tuo fidanzato e certamente non lo conoscono tanto quanto lo conosci tu.
Diventare grandi vuole dire anche e soprattutto essere autonomi nelle scelte e sta a te farlo capire a mammà.
Anche con " le brutte"

non permettere mai. MAI. Che qualcuno scelga per te. MAI.

Poi..non lo ami il tuo fidanzato è evidente.
La gente del paese?
Che si inculino alla grande.
Il ragazzo della tua amica? MINCHIA INTOCCABILE NON FARE LA STUPIDA PER DIO!

E poi...la tua specializzazione valla a fare il più lontano possibile. Fidati.

E comincia a capire cosa vuoi tu.
22 anni..minchia dai.
22 anni?
Hai il mondo in mano.


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Qui non ti capisco , comunque sia io sono molto diversa da mia madre , da quando sono cresciuta e diciamo mi sono risvegliata dal sogno lucido , gli ho subito fatto capire che nella vita si deve lavurààààà :up:



dicevo che lui, grazie a tua mamma che lo ha vezzeggiato e coccolato come un cucciolo bisognoso, sicuramente non lo ha aiutato a crescere.
E anche tu eri molto giovane.

Insomma.
Tu stai crescendo e maturando. Lui no.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Lo so..............non posso...


Siamo in Italia nell'anno 2012,non in Afghanistan nel 680.
Fa sempre una certa impressione vedere a quali soglie di autolesionistica,raccapricciante testardaggine possano arrivare gli homo sapiens sapiens.
Non ne vuoi piu' sapere da ere geologiche del tuo anelliforme mammalucco,sei conscia del fatto che negli anni ti avra' fatto una legione di corna ed ora ha pure lo sprint di un sessantacinquenne pigro.
Ed al primo armadillo dotato di funzione erettile che t'ha dimostrato interessamento,hai inevitabilmente spalancato le cosce.
Non trattasi di amore ma di assenza di alternativa.
E poi la cosa che ogni volta mi sconvolge il cervello,ma che evidentemente condiziona mezza Italia,e mi pare un'idiozia talmente impronunciabile che il cervello si rifiuta di elaborare il concetto visivo trasmesso dalle cornee,e vorrebbe teletrasportarsi in un'altra galassia.
Nel 2012 di quella parte d'Italia che vive sostanzialmente di apparenza e non di sostanza,cibandosi di chilometri cubi di fumo e rifiutandosi categoricamente di elevarsi al ruolo di arrosto,la cosa piu' importante di tutta l'esistenza sono le chiacchiere di paese.
Ma che * c  a  *  *  o*  te ne frega delle chiacchiere degli altri?
Sono loro che devono decidere cosa e' giusto o sbagliato,cosa vuoi dalla tua vita e per la tua felicita'?
O devi essere tu?
Pensa ben a laurearti e dai un calcio nel culo a quello che chiami fidanzato,e pure a quello da cui ti sei fatta esplorare.
Uno non lo vuoi piu' da una vita,l'altro non l'hai mai voluto.


----------



## perplesso (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , sono nuova del forum ,  fino a mezz'ora fa non sapevo nemmeno che esistesse    , vi racconto la mia storia così magari qualcuno più esperto di me potrà aiutare me e quelli come me . Sono giovane e fidanzata fin da qunado avevo 14 anni , i primi anni ero un barlume d'amore e insicurezza , lui era più grande di me e dopo pochi mesi partì per lavoro . Furono mesi d'inferno , io mi rinchiusi a casa e stavo praticamente tutto il giorno con il telefono in mano , nel caso in cui lui mi chiamasse , le nostre non erano telefonate normali duravano ore e quando nei week-end tornava fra le mie braccia lasciavamo spazio alla passione , ma i lunghi discorsi se ne andavano a putt.. lui era giovane ed un pò ribelle  , così mi andava a lasciare a casa all'orario di cenerentola e passava le notti  con i suoi amici , mi diceva che trascorrevano il tempo in macchina ad ascoltare musica e farsi qualche c---a  ma lo facevano sempre fino alle 5 del mattino . Io per questo soffrivo immensamente , e glielo facevo presente , ma lui se ne fregava . Il tempo passò e ritornò alla base nel frattempo la bambina con cui si era fatto fidanzato era cresciuta . Non ero più la bambina che piagnucolava il suo amore al telefono , e che si faceva mettere le mani addosso pur di non scendere dalla sua macchina , ero stanca e cosciente del fatto che potenzialmente attraevo molti uomini e ragazzi sotto più punti di vista . Così 2 anni fa , mi presi una cotta per un altro e lasciai il mio ometto convinta che sarebbe stato per sempre . Invece , dopo pochi mesi appena vidi che lui si stava facendo una nuova vita tornai fra le sue braccia e riuscii nonostante il suo astio e la sua delusione a farlo rimettere con me  . 1 anno e mezzo passato nel migliore dei modi , ma poi LA NOIA ! , il suo essere una sorta di bradipo alla soglia dei 30 ,il suo non ridere delle mie battute , i miei lunghi discorsi senza controparte alcuna , mi diedero di nuovo modo di innalzare lo sguardo verso nuovi orizzonti , però questa volta l'ho fatta grossa . Mi sono resa conto che un ragazzo del nostro gruppo , fidanzato con una  mia carissima amica mi guardava in modo provocatorio e risposi agli sguardi perché con questo ragazzo c'era sempre stato una sorta di feeling per come dire "celato" , poi però dagli sguardi , si passo alla cosa da bere insieme , alla telefonata ad incontri veri e concreti . Solo che adesso sono in crisi i sensi di colpa mi stanno addosso e allo stesso tempo  penso che vorrei stare solo con lui , ma lui dice "Non me la sento nei confronti di -Marco-- (nome di fantasia)" mi aiutate a capire , io lo amo , lui mi ama , o sarà l'ennesima infatuazione  ? :*


quant'anni te tu hai?


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , sono nuova del forum , fino a mezz'ora fa non sapevo nemmeno che esistesse  , vi racconto la mia storia così magari qualcuno più esperto di me potrà aiutare me e quelli come me . Sono giovane e fidanzata fin da qunado avevo 14 anni , i primi anni ero un barlume d'amore e insicurezza , lui era più grande di me e dopo pochi mesi partì per lavoro . Furono mesi d'inferno , io mi rinchiusi a casa e stavo praticamente tutto il giorno con il telefono in mano , nel caso in cui lui mi chiamasse , le nostre non erano telefonate normali duravano ore e quando nei week-end tornava fra le mie braccia lasciavamo spazio alla passione , ma i lunghi discorsi se ne andavano a putt.. lui era giovane ed un pò ribelle , così mi andava a lasciare a casa all'orario di cenerentola e passava le notti con i suoi amici , mi diceva che trascorrevano il tempo in macchina ad ascoltare musica e farsi qualche c---a ma lo facevano sempre fino alle 5 del mattino . Io per questo soffrivo immensamente , e glielo facevo presente , ma lui se ne fregava . Il tempo passò e ritornò alla base nel frattempo la bambina con cui si era fatto fidanzato era cresciuta . Non ero più la bambina che piagnucolava il suo amore al telefono , e che si faceva mettere le mani addosso pur di non scendere dalla sua macchina , ero stanca e cosciente del fatto che potenzialmente attraevo molti uomini e ragazzi sotto più punti di vista . Così 2 anni fa , mi presi una cotta per un altro e lasciai il mio ometto convinta che sarebbe stato per sempre . Invece , dopo pochi mesi appena vidi che lui si stava facendo una nuova vita tornai fra le sue braccia e riuscii nonostante il suo astio e la sua delusione a farlo rimettere con me . 1 anno e mezzo passato nel migliore dei modi , ma poi LA NOIA ! , il suo essere una sorta di bradipo alla soglia dei 30 ,il suo non ridere delle mie battute , i miei lunghi discorsi senza controparte alcuna , mi diedero di nuovo modo di innalzare lo sguardo verso nuovi orizzonti , però questa volta l'ho fatta grossa . Mi sono resa conto che un ragazzo del nostro gruppo , fidanzato con una mia carissima amica mi guardava in modo provocatorio e risposi agli sguardi perché con questo ragazzo c'era sempre stato una sorta di feeling per come dire "celato" , poi però dagli sguardi , si passo alla cosa da bere insieme , alla telefonata ad incontri veri e concreti . Solo che adesso sono in crisi i sensi di colpa mi stanno addosso e allo stesso tempo penso che vorrei stare solo con lui , ma lui dice "Non me la sento nei confronti di -Marco-- (nome di fantasia)" mi aiutate a capire , io lo amo , lui mi ama , o sarà l'ennesima infatuazione ? :*


boh, chi lo sa?


----------



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Piccola purple, lo so. E' uno stress, ma:
> Gente come il tuo fidanzato per me è già il peggio che puoi trovare, nel senso che..con uno così solo il brodo ci puoi fare.
> Tua madre.
> Intanto la vita è la tua e non la sua, peccato per lei che non ha evidentemente trovato l'uomo giusto se no a te direbbe tutt'altro, quindi i SUOI sbagli eventuali in fatto di uomini sono e rimangono i SUOI sbagli.
> ...


Mi stai dando la forza di cui ho bisogno , grazie davvero di cuore . Queste cose le penso anche io ma poi mi trovo in questa situazione e ci sprofondo tutta per intero , ma adesso basta sottomissione perché frutti buoni non ne porta vedi la cazzata con quel bastardo fidanzato della mia amica (intoccabile si ... però .... XD ) .


----------



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> quant'anni te tu hai?


22 !


----------



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh, chi lo sa?


22 ti riferivi all'età ?  O al " bordello " che chiamiamo vita ?


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> 22


anche 44 gatti


----------



## perplesso (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Si , mi sono accorta che non è l'uomo della mia vita , ma lo vedo fragile e vedo la mia famiglia incasinata da morire con lui che comunque sia è un sostegno per loro , non vi racconto tutto perché mi prendereste a parolacce , ma vi faccio un piccolo resoconto . A volte questi genitori sono " croce e delizia " ,  lui zitto zitto si è fatto regalare tante cose da me e da mia madre che lo adora (ma ne sconosce la vera personalità) , era tutto un " vorrei una felpa , un paio di scarpe ..." e così via , mi madre dato che i suoi genitori lavoravano lontani e disagiati economicamente , lo ha preso in "affidamento" pagandogli pure l'università , io ero orgogliosa di questo , pensavo che ci avrebbe dato sotto .... ma poi crescendo mi sono resa conto che stavamo facendo solo del male all'eterno bambino , e che io crescevo e mi rendevo conto che volevo un uomo che non dico che mi regalasse diamanti , ma che quanto meno la mattina il culetto dal letto lo toglieva per andarsi a " buscare un pezzo di pane " e che non si cullasse dietro le tasse pagate e regalini , questo però è il passato poiché per fortuna il problema non si pone più (ha vinto un concorso nella polizia e quindi finalmente pezzo di pane assicurato ! ) . Vi racconto questo per farvi immaginare il ruolo di mia madre in questa storia , lei quando le rinfaccio queste cose dice "Ma mica te l'ho scelto io... sei stata tu.. però siete cresciuti assieme e tu hai un caratterino lui è un santo perché ti sopporta e poi è bello e bravo sicuramente non ti farebbe mai le  CORNA ( :singleeye: )" . Io comunque sia sto già al 3 anno di università ma la caZzata l'ho fatta già quando scelsi l'università a 10 minuti dal mio triste paesino , a breve però dovrò scegliere la sede per fare la specialistica e il mio lui mi ha detto "tesoro vieni a studiare dove sarò io ... " e io :  ... :unhappy: . Lo voglio lasciare ma mi spavento di cosa ? NON LO SO e vorrei proprio capirlo , ho paura di trovarne uno peggio perché a parer di mia madre non esiste l'uomo perfetto , insomma ci si deve accontentare , qua vorrebbero fare un matrimonio entro i prossimi 6 anni ma a me viene la pelle d'oca al pensiero ,  certo ci sono cresciuta assieme prime esperienze , primo amore , ma ora che colpa ho se ho capito che manchiamo di qualcosa fondamentale per fare una coppia da sposalizio ? . Sposarlo sarebbe fare felice lui , i miei e i suoi , ma la mia felicità dove la metto ? io sono sicura di volergli bene , ma non lo desidero più (è un bellissimo ragazzo !) , devo prendere una decisione e lo devo fare prima che questa situazione mi logori , solo che devo aspettare il momento giusto .


il paese dei Tafazzi è il tuo........guarda,non voglio nemmeno leggere tutto sto papiro......ripeto.....leggendo oltre ho visto che hai 22 anni.

dimostra un minimo di carattere,prendi da parte il tuo becco e anche senza dirgli delle corna (lo trovo superfluo) fagli capire che è finita.

e come ha detto Angelica.....trasferisciti con la scusa della specialistica.

ti serve un ambiente con più ossigeno


----------



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Siamo in Italia nell'anno 2012,non in Afghanistan nel 680.
> Fa sempre una certa impressione vedere a quali soglie di autolesionistica,raccapricciante testardaggine possano arrivare gli homo sapiens sapiens.
> Non ne vuoi piu' sapere da ere geologiche del tuo anelliforme mammalucco,sei conscia del fatto che negli anni ti avra' fatto una legione di corna ed ora ha pure lo sprint di un sessantacinquenne pigro.
> Ed al primo armadillo dotato di funzione erettile che t'ha dimostrato interessamento,hai inevitabilmente spalancato le cosce.
> ...


L'insicurezza a volte la fa da padrone , credimi ho una personalità fortissima , ma rincitrullisco davanti alla paure di  mia madre , la vorrei fare sempre felice , so che lei va fiera del mio attuale rincoglionito uomo  (non mi capacitò di come faccia ) e che ci tiene che la gente sa che sua figlia si sposi il primo ragazzo , lo so è incredibile da mentalità beote ma purtroppo è così . Gli altri .. ?! è vero che vadano a farsi fottere ... anche se qui sarà difficile ricominciare una storia seria , ci conosciamo tutti ma proprio tutti , e sono la ragazza storica di -marco- ..... ho anche paura che sgamino quei pochi incontri tra me e l'altro (lo so che per certi versi mi starebbe bene , ma meglio evitare se possibile   ) !


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Mi stai dando la forza di cui ho bisogno , grazie davvero di cuore . Queste cose le penso anche io ma poi mi trovo in questa situazione e ci sprofondo tutta per intero , ma adesso basta sottomissione perché frutti buoni non ne porta vedi la cazzata con quel bastardo fidanzato della mia amica (intoccabile si ... però .... XD ) .



Lo so che spesso è difficile, alla tua età si è grandi in tante cose ma per altre un pò meno ed è evidente che in casa non è che tu possa parlare di certe cose, perchè sai già che non capirebbero.

Hai detto giusto. Basta sottomissione, ma non perchè è sbagliata a prescindere, se vuoi essere sottomessa e felice puoi farlo, ma non ti fa stare bene.
Stai cercando un uomo diverso da quello che hai vicino, ma ti manca solo un pò di coraggio.
Trovalo. Devi. Trovarlo.

Può solo andare meglio.


Inizio parte zoccolandia tebana

Senti...lo so che il ragazzo della tua amica fa sesso, o almeno immagino ma...
Se è davvero una tua amica a cui tieni, ingabbia la patata. Con lui almeno.
Se vi beccano la sofferenza è davvero troppa.

O magari lei non è tua amica vera, e la chiami amica per convenzione e allora lì...

Naaa, lascia stare dai.

Il mondo è pieno di giovani pipini da transizione, perchè quello che ti ci vuole ora, secondo me, è quello di recidere il cordone ombelicale con mammà e fetecchia fidanzato e cominciare a svolazzare per altri lidi.

Scusami..se non provi altro...come fai a sapere qual'è per te l'uomo giusto?
(fidanzate delle amiche esclusi)


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> L'insicurezza a volte la fa da padrone , credimi ho una personalità fortissima , *ma rincitrullisco davanti alla paure di  mia madre , la vorrei fare sempre felice , so che lei va fiera del mio attuale rincoglionito uomo  (non mi capacitò di come faccia ) e che ci tiene che la gente sa che sua figlia si sposi il primo ragazzo , lo so è incredibile da mentalità beote ma purtroppo è così . *Gli altri .. ?! è vero che vadano a farsi fottere ... anche se qui sarà difficile ricominciare una storia seria , ci conosciamo tutti ma proprio tutti , e sono la ragazza storica di -marco- ..... ho anche paura che sgamino quei pochi incontri tra me e l'altro (lo so che per certi versi mi starebbe bene , ma meglio evitare se possibile   ) !



...........

tu vuoi questo?
Non credo.
Quindi. Aria. Pedalare. La sua vita e le sue scelte le ha già fatte. 
Sei tu che devi fare le tue, non lei.

Diglielo


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> L'insicurezza a volte la fa da padrone , credimi ho una personalità fortissima , ma rincitrullisco davanti alla paure di  mia madre , la vorrei fare sempre felice , so che lei va fiera del mio attuale rincoglionito uomo  (non mi capacitò di come faccia ) e che *ci tiene che la gente sa che sua figlia si sposi il primo ragazzo* , lo so è incredibile da mentalità beote ma purtroppo è così . Gli altri .. ?! è vero che vadano a farsi fottere ... anche se qui sarà difficile ricominciare una storia seria , ci conosciamo tutti ma proprio tutti , e sono la ragazza storica di -marco- ..... ho anche paura che sgamino quei pochi incontri tra me e l'altro (lo so che per certi versi mi starebbe bene , ma meglio evitare se possibile   ) !


Agghiacciante.


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> I traditori 22 , il tradito 29 e la tradita 18 ...


Complimenti a 22 anni già vaccca...a 30 cosa sarai???
Tutte così queste adolescenti di merda, prima insicure del cazzo e poi si vedono mangiatrici di uomini, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Non Registrato 2 (17 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Complimenti a 22 anni già vaccca...a 30 cosa sarai???
> Tutte così queste adolescenti di merda, prima insicure del cazzo e poi si vedono mangiatrici di uomini, c'è poco da fare.


a 22 anni in teoria si è già una giovane donna, non più un'adolescente


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Complimenti a 22 anni già vaccca...a 30 cosa sarai???
> Tutte così queste adolescenti di merda, prima insicure del cazzo e poi si vedono mangiatrici di uomini, c'è poco da fare.


Finissimo.


----------



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Complimenti a 22 anni già vaccca...a 30 cosa sarai???
> Tutte così queste adolescenti di merda, prima insicure del cazzo e poi si vedono mangiatrici di uomini, c'è poco da fare.


Ecco tipico esempio di persona che non capisce (da quale paesino vieni ?! ) ... io sarò anche vacca ma tu avrai un cervello grande quanto un pisellino FINDUS e non solo quello  
uomini ominicchi e quaraquaquà ( non devi pensare ... fai parte della 3 a categoria )


----------



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...........
> 
> tu vuoi questo?
> Non credo.
> ...


 quoto in pieno , anche se resto un po' impaurita per il mio domani , ma ci vuole coraggio !


----------



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Agghiacciante.


Ho un pò esagerato , forse più che per la gente il problema è proprio suo o forse è un mix ! Comunque sia ho affrontato l'argomento con lei pochi minuti fa , dopo l'ennesima cazzata di lui -.-


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Complimenti a 22 anni già vaccca...a 30 cosa sarai???
> Tutte così queste adolescenti di merda, prima insicure del cazzo e poi si vedono mangiatrici di uomini, c'è poco da fare.


Però sai quante a 22 erano "pazze" e a 30 hanno messo la testa a posto?
Anzi oserei dire che sono le donne più mature affettivamente eh?
Le più affidabili....

Piuttosto di quelle che hanno rigurgiti di adolescenza a 40...


----------



## purple (17 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però sai quante a 22 erano "pazze" e a 30 hanno messo la testa a posto?
> Anzi oserei dire che sono le donne più mature affettivamente eh?
> Le più affidabili....
> 
> Piuttosto di quelle che hanno rigurgiti di adolescenza a 40...


Se fossi così "vacca" sicuramente non starei qui a pensare se devo lasciare o meno un uomo che ho cercato di amare in ogni modo possibile , prima di degenerare in una cazzata come quello del tradimento . Sto qui proprio perché sono perplessa e non vorrei più fare un errore come questo , chiedo info ai traditori esperti proprio per capire e capirmi , se fossi un altro tipo di persona mi cullerei sulla mia giovane età ed invece non posso , proprio perché penso di essere diversa! . Comunque sia tra dieci anni vedremo  :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Se fossi così "vacca" sicuramente non starei qui a pensare se devo lasciare o meno un uomo che ho cercato di amare in ogni modo possibile , prima di degenerare in una cazzata come quello del tradimento . Sto qui proprio perché sono perplessa e non vorrei più fare un errore come questo , chiedo info ai traditori esperti proprio per capire e capirmi , se fossi un altro tipo di persona mi cullerei sulla mia giovane età ed invece non posso , proprio perché penso di essere diversa! . Comunque sia tra dieci anni vedremo  :mrgreen:


Ma non penso che sei traditrice, penso che sei solo confusa, e magari incasinata per un motivo semplicissimo...ti sei trovata il ragazzo troppo presto...io a sedici anni mi innamoravo di tre ragazze al giorno...oggi a 45 detesto con tutto me stesso l'80% delle donne, fai un po' te.

Nel caso di Daniele...

Lui somatizza...
Sai no i video di Omen...lui somatizza...

Rivede nelle traditrici la ragazza che lo ha tradito tanto tempo fa e che appunto lo ha distrutto.

Siccome mica ti devi sposare domani...

Io fossi te, direi a tutti i ragazzi...

Ragazzi miei, io sono monella libera e bella...e la do a chi mi pare...
Vedete voi se volete tenermi come fidanzata...io al posto vostro non mi fiderei...ma fate vobis, che nessuno vi tiene qui con la catena eh?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , sono nuova del forum ,  fino a mezz'ora fa non sapevo nemmeno che esistesse    , vi racconto la mia storia così magari qualcuno più esperto di me potrà aiutare me e quelli come me . Sono giovane e fidanzata fin da qunado avevo 14 anni , i primi anni ero un barlume d'amore e insicurezza , lui era più grande di me e dopo pochi mesi partì per lavoro . Furono mesi d'inferno , io mi rinchiusi a casa e stavo praticamente tutto il giorno con il telefono in mano , nel caso in cui lui mi chiamasse , le nostre non erano telefonate normali duravano ore e quando nei week-end tornava fra le mie braccia lasciavamo spazio alla passione , ma i lunghi discorsi se ne andavano a putt.. lui era giovane ed un pò ribelle  , così mi andava a lasciare a casa all'orario di cenerentola e passava le notti  con i suoi amici , mi diceva che trascorrevano il tempo in macchina ad ascoltare musica e farsi qualche c---a  ma lo facevano sempre fino alle 5 del mattino . Io per questo soffrivo immensamente , e glielo facevo presente , ma lui se ne fregava . Il tempo passò e ritornò alla base nel frattempo la bambina con cui si era fatto fidanzato era cresciuta . Non ero più la bambina che piagnucolava il suo amore al telefono , e che si faceva mettere le mani addosso pur di non scendere dalla sua macchina , ero stanca e cosciente del fatto che potenzialmente attraevo molti uomini e ragazzi sotto più punti di vista . Così 2 anni fa , mi presi una cotta per un altro e lasciai il mio ometto convinta che sarebbe stato per sempre . Invece , dopo pochi mesi appena vidi che lui si stava facendo una nuova vita tornai fra le sue braccia e riuscii nonostante il suo astio e la sua delusione a farlo rimettere con me  . 1 anno e mezzo passato nel migliore dei modi , ma poi LA NOIA ! , il suo essere una sorta di bradipo alla soglia dei 30 ,il suo non ridere delle mie battute , i miei lunghi discorsi senza controparte alcuna , mi diedero di nuovo modo di innalzare lo sguardo verso nuovi orizzonti , però questa volta l'ho fatta grossa . Mi sono resa conto che un ragazzo del nostro gruppo , fidanzato con una  mia carissima amica mi guardava in modo provocatorio e risposi agli sguardi perché con questo ragazzo c'era sempre stato una sorta di feeling per come dire "celato" , poi però dagli sguardi , si passo alla cosa da bere insieme , alla telefonata ad incontri veri e concreti . Solo che adesso sono in crisi i sensi di colpa mi stanno addosso e allo stesso tempo  penso che vorrei stare solo con lui , ma lui dice "Non me la sento nei confronti di -Marco-- (nome di fantasia)" mi aiutate a capire , io lo amo , lui mi ama , o sarà l'ennesima infatuazione  ? :*


Sai una cosa?
Penso che alla fine dei giorni...
Io potrò dire
Chi mi ha amato sul serio.

Ora non mi occupo di questo
E mi beo.


----------



## Tuba (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Se fossi così "vacca" sicuramente non starei qui a pensare se devo lasciare o meno un uomo che ho cercato di amare in ogni modo possibile , prima di degenerare in una cazzata come quello del tradimento . Sto qui proprio perché sono perplessa e non vorrei più fare un errore come questo , chiedo info ai traditori esperti proprio per capire e capirmi , se fossi un altro tipo di persona mi cullerei sulla mia giovane età ed invece non posso , proprio perché penso di essere diversa! . Comunque sia tra dieci anni vedremo  :mrgreen:


Allora, visto che ci rivedremo fra 10 anni facciamo una scommessa 

Se non ti dai una mossa ecco quello che accadrà: 

Sposata, probabilmente già al secondo figlio, probabilmente laureata ma con un lavoro che non ti soddisfa. E un bel giorno troverai nel cellulare di lui, che molto probabilmente non ti scopa più da mesi, che ti ha messo le corna con una 22 enne come te adesso, oppure, colmo dei colmi, te le mette con l'amica che tu stai rendendo cornuta adesso (questo per rendere un pò meno scialba la trama ). Solo che tu ne avrai 32 e ti ritroverai con due figli, con migliaia di cose non fatte e con solo due o tre o quattro uomini conosciuti biblicamente: e lì, mia cara Purple, si aprono scenari apocalittici.

Fuggi.


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Allora, visto che ci rivedremo fra 10 anni facciamo una scommessa
> 
> Se non ti dai una mossa ecco quello che accadrà:
> 
> ...


perché a conoscerne centinaia sei più serena ed equilibrata?


----------



## Tuba (17 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché a conoscerne centinaia sei più serena ed equilibrata?


In genere no e non dovrebbe essere quella la discriminante.

Leggi quella frase come: esperienze e cose non fatte........tra le quali ci metto pure quella.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> L'insicurezza a volte la fa da padrone
> No,e' che non hai mai avuto altre storie.
> , credimi ho una personalità fortissima ,
> E allora e' il momento di tirarla fuori
> ...


*E 'sti ultramegacazzi,chi se ne sbatte le palle?
Sei una ragazza di 22 anni,mica una vergine vestale.
Ti trombi chi vuoi,quando vuoi e dove vuoi.
E di quello che pensa tua mamma te ne sbatti.*


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Ho un pò esagerato , forse più che per la gente il problema è proprio suo o forse è un mix ! Comunque sia ho affrontato l'argomento con lei pochi minuti fa , dopo l'ennesima cazzata di lui -.-



e cosa è successo?
hai bisogno di una body bag?


----------



## Tebe (17 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non penso che sei traditrice, penso che sei solo confusa, e magari incasinata per un motivo semplicissimo...ti sei trovata il ragazzo troppo presto...io a sedici anni mi innamoravo di tre ragazze al giorno...oggi a 45 detesto con tutto me stesso l'80% delle donne, fai un po' te.
> 
> Nel caso di Daniele...
> 
> ...



tebe pensiero


----------



## Spider (18 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Chi tradisce una carissima amica non vale neppure i soldi del sacco d'immondizia che si utilizzerebbe per buttarlo dopo averlo fucilato.
> 
> Sei *immondizia*.


come dire.. fai come cazzo ti pare ma l'amicizia no,
 non si tocca?

ci spieghi il perchè Kurdt?
perchè nel marasma che combini, cerchi appliglio nell'AMICIZIA?


----------



## kurdt (18 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> come dire.. fai come cazzo ti pare ma l'amicizia no,
> non si tocca?
> 
> ci spieghi il perchè Kurdt?
> perchè nel marasma che combini, cerchi appliglio nell'AMICIZIA?


Perchè un amico è una persona che hai scelto a prescindere dal sesso, è un alleato. E tradire un alleato è vergognoso.

E poi che marasma combino? Non combino nessun marasma, al massimo do da parlare ai fessi.


----------



## Spider (18 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Perchè un amico è una persona che hai scelto a prescindere dal sesso, è un alleato. E tradire un alleato è vergognoso.
> 
> E poi che marasma combino? Non combino nessun marasma, al massimo do da parlare ai fessi.


già specialmente quando parlano di se stessi e a loro stessi...
in questo ti basta uno specchio, non hai bisogno della telecamera.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Lo so che la cosa più criticabile dopo il fatto che ho tradito è che sia amico del mio ragazzo e che io e la sua ragazza siamo amiche , ma credimi Tuba tutto avrei desiderato meno di trovarmi in una situazione come questa ,per di più questi soggetti si erano lasciati e li ho fatti rimettere assieme io , non mi rendevo conto di come mi piacesse fino a qualche tempo fa, credo che in verità mi sia piaciuto da sempre ma la ragione me lo faceva ignorare . *Mandare all'aria 8 anni* me lo suggerite con tutta questa leggerezza ? e se ci fosse qualcosa di recuperabile ( anche se io non ci credo ... ) dovrei stare insieme a lui non tradirlo e al contempo continuare ad amare chi non posso avere...


Scusa, alla tua età, 8 anni puoi mandare all'aria e anche tutti gli anni che hai, per fare esperienza. E' essenziale cambiare spesso partner quando si è giovani, per poi non cadere nella tentazione quando si è sposati. Perché le esperienze in questo senso servono per capire chi sei e cosa vuoi. E dicendoci che non sai cosa vuoi, è l'equazione quale risulta sempre in uno o zero.


----------



## Spider (18 Ottobre 2012)

Kurdt, ci insegna che c'è una classifica...
allora l'amicizia al primo posto..
immagino poi,
 la moglie del fratello...
poi l'amico dell'amico...
infine  il perfetto sconosciuto.
per uno che procalma che sempre ha tradito, la logica è questa...
sta attento pure a non farsi beccare!!!!

...e la *patria*, kurdt dove la metti?
all'ultimo posto?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dicevo che lui, grazie a tua mamma che lo ha vezzeggiato e coccolato come un cucciolo bisognoso, sicuramente non lo ha aiutato a crescere.
> E anche tu eri molto giovane.
> 
> Insomma.
> Tu stai crescendo e maturando. Lui no.


però aiutandolo in tutti i modi gli ha tolto ogni scusa quando poi si trova a spazzare le strade 

fino alla dura prova della vita reale, non sapremo mai per quale motivo gli ha dato una mano. io ho amici che ho punito duramente, aiutandoli in tutto. sapevo che, più grande era il mio aiuto, più grande sarebbe stato la caduta. e così è stato. ora rimpiangono di essersi lasciato sfuggire questa unica occasione e si trovano davanti al muro del no, ancora e ancora, quando vogliono rinnovare i vecchi tempi.

ma, al contrario di allora, oggi ascoltano i consigli e hanno successo seguirli, anche se, ovviamente, avrebbero preferito la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.

in questo senso, non sapremo mai se non c'è qualcuno che se la ride. la generosità ha due facce. una è che ha pietà, l'altra è che non ci importa proprio della persona che aiutiamo.


----------



## purple (18 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Chi tradisce una carissima amica non vale neppure i soldi del sacco d'immondizia che si utilizzerebbe per buttarlo dopo averlo fucilato.
> 
> Sei *immondizia*.


Anche se carissima amica é più dalla parte mia che sua ? Io la considero tale ma non vale lo stesso per lei , più volte si é dimostrata un persona falsa ma ugualmente non meritava questo gesto da parte mia . Mi imbarazzo come persona , ma molto di più nei confronti del mio lui provo vergogna , non solo nel gesto del tradimento ma anche in quello di non riuscire a lasciarlo . Forse voi che vi schifate , siete gente perfetta oppure semplicemente come tanti , (tipo la carissima amica in questione ) predicate bene e razzolate male .. Credo in valori come l'amicizia ma provare qualcosa di così forte verso una persona all'improvviso ti spiazza , specie se la tua storia é nella merda ! Ho sbagliato e nello sbaglio mi sento anche legata a quel ragazzo ma lo allontano sapendo che succederebbe un bordello se io e lui ci mettessimo assieme , basta vedere il veleno che serpeggia nelle tue parole per farmi immaginare cosa potrebbe sputare la gente di qui , pesante e chiusa . Credo ,invece, che si dovrebbe guardare una storia da dentro e allora forse si ci potrebbe capire qualcosa.... FORSE ! Se mi avessero detto che avrei potuto provare qualcosa per lui ,ed escludo lei a priori , mi sarei messa a ridere , mentre adesso mi chiedo perché ho riso di più con lui in poche ore che con il mio ragazzo in 12 mesi . Questo non vuol dire che ci proverò ancora con lui , anche quando sarò single ma se anche lui  si lasciasse probabilmente si , sarà il mio periodo difficile , ma io non penso a 1,2,3,...5 ecc uomini , penso a lui e al mio lui (anche se in modo diverso , l'ordine non é casuale )


----------



## purple (18 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> però aiutandolo in tutti i modi gli ha tolto ogni scusa quando poi si trova a spazzare le strade
> 
> fino alla dura prova della vita reale, non sapremo mai per quale motivo gli ha dato una mano. io ho amici che ho punito duramente, aiutandoli in tutto. sapevo che, più grande era il mio aiuto, più grande sarebbe stato la caduta. e così è stato. ora rimpiangono di essersi lasciato sfuggire questa unica occasione e si trovano davanti al muro del no, ancora e ancora, quando vogliono rinnovare i vecchi tempi.
> 
> ...


Quelli che dici mi colpisce , la penso esattamente come te , ma fare del bene a volte può essere controproducente , ad esempio lui ha chiesto a me se io ero d'accordo sulla sua partecipazione al concorso , ma secondo me non doveva farlo , perché se sei maturo e non hai un futuro tra le mani non puoi cullarti fra le braccia della suocera , i soldini ancora non si riproducono , non devi cullarti nemmeno fra le tua , aspettando che la vita spezzi una breccia di fortuna per te . La vita va creata , la persona deve realizzarsi , e io personalmente non sopporto chi si gira sempre i pollici , il fatto che é risultato vincitore mi ha riempito il cuore di gioia , credo di volergli " bene "  un gran bene , ma da li a volerlo con me nel mio futuro come compagno , lo vedo come un'amico /fratello .... Ma non potrà essere nel l'uno ne l'altro .ho bisogno di un uomo autonomo , non che si appoggi su di me sempre !


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Quelli che dici mi colpisce , la penso esattamente come te , ma fare del bene a volte può essere controproducente , lui ha chiesto a me se io ero d'accordo sulla sua partecipazione al concorso e non doveva farlo , perché se sei maturo e non hai un futuro tra le mani non puoi cullarti fra le braccia della suocera , non devi cullarti nemmeno fra le tua , aspettando che la vita spezzi una breccia di fortuna per te . La vita va creata , la persona deve realizzarsi , e io personalmente non sopporto chi si gira sempre i pollici , il fatto che é risultato vincitore mi ha riempito il cuore di gioia , credo di volergli " bene "  un gran bene , ma da li a volerlo con me nel mio futuro come compagno , lo vedo come un'amico /fratello .... Ma non potrà essere nel l'uno ne l'altro .


una persona che vuole realizzarsi non ha bisogno dell'aiuto di nessuno, non ha bisogno di lauree e permessi. chi vuole fare una cosa la può fare. non c'è niente e nessuno che ce lo vieta, in realtà.

chi cresce, impara a sue spese cosa gli è permesso e cosa gli è dato. io ho seguito la via del dovere fin dove dovevo, poi del poter fare quando e come volevo. e così ho scoperto che nonostante io non abbia nessuna carta, ho comunque una società rispettata, iperattiva e funzionante nei minimi dettagli. perché non avevo nulla a prescindere.

dato che però non avevo nulla fin dall'inizio, non mi sono dovuto sacrificare alle merde, ma ho solo perfezionato il modo per stare lontano dalle varie disgrazie. così vedo te.

lui invece è il tutto coccolato e sostenuto, ma in attesa di cosa? se ti è solo amico, non potrà mai raggiungere il tuo cuore, a meno che non abbandoni la via dell'ozio e si dia da fare prima che sia troppo tardi. perché finito i fondi e la motivazione gli attende il deserto.


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Scusa, alla tua età, 8 anni puoi mandare all'aria e anche tutti gli anni che hai, per fare esperienza. E' essenziale cambiare spesso partner quando si è giovani, per poi non cadere nella tentazione quando si è sposati. Perché le esperienze in questo senso servono per capire chi sei e cosa vuoi. E dicendoci che non sai cosa vuoi, è l'equazione quale risulta sempre in uno o zero.


:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , sono nuova del forum ,  fino a mezz'ora fa non sapevo nemmeno che esistesse    , vi racconto la mia storia così magari qualcuno più esperto di me potrà aiutare me e quelli come me . Sono giovane e fidanzata fin da qunado avevo 14 anni , i primi anni ero un barlume d'amore e insicurezza , lui era più grande di me e dopo pochi mesi partì per lavoro . Furono mesi d'inferno , io mi rinchiusi a casa e stavo praticamente tutto il giorno con il telefono in mano , nel caso in cui lui mi chiamasse , le nostre non erano telefonate normali duravano ore e quando nei week-end tornava fra le mie braccia lasciavamo spazio alla passione , ma i lunghi discorsi se ne andavano a putt.. lui era giovane ed un pò ribelle  , così mi andava a lasciare a casa all'orario di cenerentola e passava le notti  con i suoi amici , mi diceva che trascorrevano il tempo in macchina ad ascoltare musica e farsi qualche c---a  ma lo facevano sempre fino alle 5 del mattino . Io per questo soffrivo immensamente , e glielo facevo presente , ma lui se ne fregava . Il tempo passò e ritornò alla base nel frattempo la bambina con cui si era fatto fidanzato era cresciuta . Non ero più la bambina che piagnucolava il suo amore al telefono , e che si faceva mettere le mani addosso pur di non scendere dalla sua macchina , ero stanca e cosciente del fatto che potenzialmente attraevo molti uomini e ragazzi sotto più punti di vista . Così 2 anni fa , mi presi una cotta per un altro e lasciai il mio ometto convinta che sarebbe stato per sempre . Invece , dopo pochi mesi appena vidi che lui si stava facendo una nuova vita tornai fra le sue braccia e riuscii nonostante il suo astio e la sua delusione a farlo rimettere con me  . 1 anno e mezzo passato nel migliore dei modi , ma poi LA NOIA ! , il suo essere una sorta di bradipo alla soglia dei 30 ,il suo non ridere delle mie battute , i miei lunghi discorsi senza controparte alcuna , mi diedero di nuovo modo di innalzare lo sguardo verso nuovi orizzonti , però questa volta l'ho fatta grossa . Mi sono resa conto che un ragazzo del nostro gruppo , fidanzato con una  mia carissima amica mi guardava in modo provocatorio e risposi agli sguardi perché con questo ragazzo c'era sempre stato una sorta di feeling per come dire "celato" , poi però dagli sguardi , si passo alla cosa da bere insieme , alla telefonata ad incontri veri e concreti . Solo che adesso sono in crisi i sensi di colpa mi stanno addosso e allo stesso tempo  penso che vorrei stare solo con lui , ma lui dice "Non me la sento nei confronti di -Marco-- (nome di fantasia)" mi aiutate a capire , io lo amo , lui mi ama , o sarà l'ennesima infatuazione  ? :*


Ciao Purple!

Mi piacerebbe davvero dirti che sei una figlia, neppure tanto prediletta a dire il vero, di tutto quel deserto di idee che si accompagnano ad un periodo di transizione fra due epoche, l'una che stenta a morire e l'altra che fatica a subentrarle.
Nello spazio che si inframezza, si intercalano esperienze inattuali e desideri esagerati, le une che rimandano al rispetto di apparenze che hanno un senso solo per i curati di campagna e le loro grasse perpetue, gli altri che confondono le mode stagionali con l'intramontabile eleganza e le esagerazioni insostenibili con l'eterno equilibrio.
'...Il vecchio muore e il nuovo non può nascere; e in questo interregno si verificano i fenomeni morbosi più svariati.' diceva qualcuno, ed io non posso che condividere.
Mi piacerebbe anche dirti che puoi buttare giù dalla torre chiunque ed in qualunque momento, tanto più che ora la tua età e la tua freschezza ti auteranno a non sentire nè la loro mancanza per un tempo troppo lungo nè la colpa per essertene liberata pensando solo al tuo presunto tornaconto.
La rigidezza che colpisce i sogni come un'arteriosclerosi dell'anima è ancora lontana, in parte perchè le catene con le quali si è legata una bambina non hanno ancora fiaccato le menbra di una giovane donna, in parte perchè chi non ha grandi sogni non può averne mai un grande danno.
Mi piacerebbe infine dirti che tutto andrà bene se penserai solo a ciò che ti rende felice e cercherai, con ogni fobra di te stessa, al suo conseguimento.
La felicità ha una forma contagiosa di diffusione ed il vedere qualcuno che sorride non solo non lascia indifferenti, ma addirittura fa nascere un piccolo sorriso anche nelle altre persone, un benessere virale che si espande e dilaga su ogno sorriso che si increspa e in ogni cuore che risplende.
A partire da te potrà quindi originarsi un gran bene, se solamente farai ciò che ti darà beneficio.

Ma non credo che te lo dirò, perchè dare la colpa ai tempi oscuri è solo una scusa per stupidità e pecoronaggine, perchè qundo si fa del male agli altri si fa soltanto del male agli altri e perchè certe bocche troppo sorridenti sono solo proprie degli alienati e delle oche.

Per il resto, buona fortuna.

Ciao!


----------



## milli (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ti hanno già detto tutto quello che c'era da dire. 
Lascia perdere tua madre e le aspettative del paese intero.
Devi considerare o riconsiderare le tue di aspettative, perchè la vita è la tua e se te la guasti, i problemi saranno solo i tuoi, mica di tutto il paese.
La vita è la tua e non di tua madre. Che secondo me ha sbagliato di grosso a finanziare il tuo ragazzo, ma quando mai, non ci hanno pensato i suoi di genitori, e allora lui tirarsi su le maniche e andare a lavorare, quanti si pagano gli studi lavorando? Tanti.
Comunque quel che è fatto è fatto ormai.
Tu guarda avanti, lo scenario apocalittico della tua vita futura se non deciderai diversamente te lo hanno già prospettato...............quindi aria. Hai l'occasione della specialistica, coglila al volo, perchè ricorda che la vita le occasioni le offre, ma bisogna essere pronti a coglierle


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Milli*

:inlove:E LUCE FU   


buongiorno dolcissima signora Milli, mia soave musa ispiratrice nonchè mia  luminosa Albebaran.. la stavo aspettando con ansia crescente, Lei mi manca molto Le dedico questi versi :


Vado punto e a capo così 
Spegnerò le luci e da qui 
Sparirai 
Pochi attimi 
Oltre questa nebbia 
Oltre il temporale 
C'è una notte lunga e limpida, 
Finirà 

Ma è la tenerezza 
Che ci fa paura 

Sei nell'anima 
E lì ti lascio per sempre 
Sospeso 
Immobile 
Fermo immagine 
Un segno che non passa mai 

Vado punto e a capo vedrai 
Quel che resta indietro 
Non è tutto falso e inutile 
Capirai 
Lascio andare i giorni 
Tra certezze e sbagli 
E' una strada stretta stretta 
Fino a te 

Quanta tenerezza 
Non fa più paura 

Sei nell'anima 
E lì ti lascio per sempre 
Sei in ogni parte di me 
Ti sento scendere 
Fra respiro e battito 

Sei nell'anima 

Sei nell'anima 
In questo spazio indifeso 
Inizia 
Tutto con te 
Non ci serve un perchè 
Siamo carne e fiato 

Goccia a goccia, fianco a fianco




​:bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :inlove:E LUCE FU
> 
> 
> buongiorno dolcissima signora Milli, mia soave musa ispiratrice nonchè mia  luminosa Albebaran.. la stavo aspettando con ansia crescente, Lei mi manca molto Le dedico questi versi :
> ...



:bleah:


----------



## milli (18 Ottobre 2012)

Oh! Merci beaucoup mon cher Battiato, vous etes très très gentil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mon soleil :inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Oh! Merci beaucoup mon cher Battiato, vous etes très très gentil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Mon soleil :inlove:



Aspetta sta su google a cercare il significato, mo torna eh ! 

Ma vous parle francaise com iu parl l'italienne!! wuau! e com battiato mangia a tavola...


----------



## milli (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bleah:



Oggi c'è il sole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ed è quasi caldo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:strepitoso::festa::festa: e sembra che sarà buono anche domani e il fine settimana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milli (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspetta sta su google a cercare il significato, mo torna eh !
> 
> Ma vous parle francaise com iu parl l'italienne!! wuau! e com battiato mangia a tavola...



Può darsi....anzi è probabile ma lo sto perfezionando, solo che siccome so torda chissà quanto tempo impiegherò


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Oggi c'è il sole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ed è quasi caldo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:strepitoso::festa::festa: e sembra che sarà buono anche domani e il fine settimana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ma mica è novità se ci sei tu.:kiss:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Può darsi....anzi è probabile ma lo sto perfezionando, solo che siccome so torda chissà quanto tempo impiegherò



 quand je vous écris sur les touches mes doigts sont des papillons en liberté:smile::inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quand je vous écris sur les touches mes doigts sont des papillons en liberté:smile::inlove:



AUAUHAUAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH
AUAHAUAHAAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH

AUAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHH
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
YAownnnnn


----------



## milli (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma mica è novità se ci sei tu.:kiss:




Che belli............................grazie.  Lei è proprio un :angelo:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Che belli............................grazie.  Lei è proprio un cretino?



....


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> AUAUHAUAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH
> AUAHAUAHAAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAHAAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH
> 
> AUAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHH
> ...




risus abundat in bocca stoltorum..


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ....




non passi inosservato sei cretino quasi quanto il tuo amico J...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> risus abundat in bocca stoltorum..



Discursus ad minchiama abundat  in bocca a battiatus. cretinorum .


----------



## milli (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quand je vous écris sur les touches mes doigts sont des papillons en liberté:smile::inlove:



que charmant :inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non passi inosservato sei cretino quasi quanto il tuo amico J...:rotfl::rotfl:


Jimmy?


----------



## milli (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ....




????????????????????????????


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Discursus ad minchiama abundat in bocca a battiatus. cretinorum .



la minchiam in tuo culom et cappellam sfondarum


----------



## milli (18 Ottobre 2012)

che alto profilo culturale in questo forum :girlhaha:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> que charmant :inlove:


Milli Leisono vraiment honoré de l'avoir connue comme un don, je pense que mon objectif pour les prochaines vacances seront les Pays-Bas  :inlove:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> che alto profilo culturale in questo forum :girlhaha:


signora Milli mi duole doverla correggere, ma il profilo di Ultimo è solo cul...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> che alto profilo culturale in questo forum :girlhaha:


Hai ragione, bisognerebbe ignorarlo il coso vestito da goku.


----------



## milli (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Milli Leisono vraiment honoré de l'avoir connue comme un don, je pense que mon objectif pour les prochaines vacances seront les Pays-Bas :inlove:



ça va, si vous voulez, je vous attendre


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

io post è definitivamente svaccato....


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> signora Milli mi duole doverla correggere, ma il profilo di Ultimo è solo cul...


Tu evita di correggere, fai quello che meglio sai fare, scorreggiare. :bleah:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io post è definitivamente svaccato....


Ecco! arriva il coso di nome Battiato e ovunque è un macello di cretinate. 
Proporrei di farlo sbattere fuori!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> ça va, si vous voulez, je vous attendre


vraiment? ... Mme milli le considérer comme une invitation que j'accepte avec tout mon coeur


----------



## milli (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco! arriva il coso di nome Battiato e ovunque è un macello di cretinate.
> Proporrei di farlo sbattere fuori!



Va bè non è che voglio difenderlo, però certe storie non si reggono e allora o la butti a ridere o viene la depressione.
Meglio ridere no?


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco! arriva il coso di nome Battiato e ovunque è un macello di cretinate.
> Proporrei di farlo sbattere fuori!



rosica .. rosica...


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Va bè non è che voglio difenderlo, però certe storie non si reggono e allora o la butti a ridere o viene la depressione.
> Meglio ridere no?



signora Milli lei sì che è una persona intelligente ed acuta :smile:

però pretende troppo da Ultimo lui è un pò tonto e ritardato nell'apprendere quasi quanto il suo amico J


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Va bè non è che voglio difenderlo, però certe storie non si reggono e allora o la butti a ridere o viene la depressione.
> Meglio ridere no?


Ma si milli!! :kiss: altrimenti mica avresti lavorato alla caritas e saresti riuscita a fare così tanto per far sentire contento quell'allocco. 

Sei una donna di immensa pazienza e voglia di far felice anche chi dovrebbe essere rinchiuso, Non dico dove, altrimenti la puzza...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> signora Milli lei sì che è una persona intelligente ed acuta :smile:
> 
> però pretende troppo da Ultimo lui è un pò tonto e ritardato nell'apprendere quasi quanto il suo amico J


Jonathan ?


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si milli!! :kiss: altrimenti mica avresti lavorato alla caritas e saresti riuscita a fare così tanto per far sentire contento quell'allocco.
> 
> Sei una donna di immensa pazienza e voglia di far felice anche chi dovrebbe essere rinchiuso, Non dico dove, altrimenti la puzza...



rosica.. rosica......


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Jonathan ?



sai bene a chi mi riferisco.. o forse no?  a volte dimentico che sei ritardato..


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> sai bene a chi mi riferisco.. o forse no?  a volte dimentico che sei ritardato..


 :scared:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :scared:


:rotfl:ci sei arrivato eh?..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :rotfl:ci sei arrivato eh?..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Eh? :canna:


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Va bè non è che voglio difenderlo, però certe storie non si reggono e allora o la butti a ridere o viene la depressione.
> Meglio ridere no?



assolutamente d'accordo!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh? :canna:





:sbronza:sei già stato al bar?...


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> assolutamente d'accordo!


:up: cognatina ti amo :smile:


----------



## milli (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Ultimo*

Sei stato al bar? Allora deliziaci, che dolci ci proponi? :salta:


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :up: cognatina *ti amo :smile:*
















:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



milli ha detto:


> Sei stato al bar? Allora deliziaci, che dolci ci proponi? :salta:


si si.. fameeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Sei stato al bar? Allora deliziaci, che dolci ci proponi? :salta:


a lui piace il cannolo....con tanta panna  e anche il babà ...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Sei stato al bar? Allora deliziaci, che dolci ci proponi? :salta:



:smile: Alle 08,10 ho fatto colazione con una iris piccola ed un caffè. circa dieci minuti fa ho mangiato una krafen con crema gialla


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> a lui piace il cannolo....con tanta panna  e anche il babà ...



Qualche domenica fa venuto dal mare dico agli amici, andiamo al bar vi offro un dolcino, entriamo e vedo un babà gigantesco con panna fragoline e kiwi! lo adocchio con gli occhi e la bava alla bocca!! lo ordino, lo porto al tavolo, lo metto in bocca!! minchia che delizia!!!! Santa Rosalia che goduaria!!!!!! 

Alla cassa poi mi venne un po di acidità quattro euro! staminchia! 

Ma il rum compà il rum mmmmmmmm


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qualche domenica fa venuto dal mare dico agli amici, andiamo al bar vi offro un dolcino, entriamo e vedo un babà gigantesco con panna fragoline e kiwi! lo adocchio con gli occhi e la bava alla bocca!! lo ordino, lo porto al tavolo, lo metto in bocca!! minchia che delizia!!!! Santa Rosalia che goduaria!!!!!!
> 
> Alla cassa poi mi venne un po di acidità quattro euro! staminchia!
> 
> Ma il rum compà il rum mmmmmmmm



fanculo mi state facendo venire fame
vado a prendere il caffè.... :incazzato:


----------



## milli (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: Alle 08,10 ho fatto colazione con una iris piccola ed un caffè. circa dieci minuti fa ho mangiato una krafen con crema gialla



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
che meraviglia...................................................peccato i fianchi porca paletta


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> che meraviglia...................................................peccato i fianchi porca paletta



Noooooooooooo!! anche io dico porca paletta!!!! che simbiosi!! :inlove:

Ma fianchi io nada! manco le maniglie c'è sono!


----------



## tUBA (18 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io post è definitivamente svaccato....


Concordo.

Ormai è una consuetudine. 

Fate conto che queste cose che stò per dire ora le stia dicendo nel modo più tranquillo possibile senza nessuna acredine o voglia di offendere, ma proprio come uno scambio fra amici che cazzeggiano 

Battià (ma anche Ultimo che te viene dietro ) io vi leggo con piacere e mi fate pure sganasciare coi vostri scambi, ma dovete pure capire che gli O.T. (come questo che stò facendo io) alla fine un pò scassano. Cioè.....regolateve


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> che meraviglia...................................................peccato i fianchi porca paletta




signora Milli Lei è perfetta così..


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

tUBA ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Ormai è una consuetudine.
> 
> ...



grazie del consiglio ma se qualcuno si scassa basta non leggerci semplice no?.... in verità poi , non per polemizzare, non è che in giro si legge di meglio..


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> grazie del consiglio ma se qualcuno si scassa basta non leggerci semplice no?.... in verità poi , non per polemizzare, non è che in giro si legge di meglio..



il senso era un altro... e su questo sono d'accordo con Tuba! lo svaccamente ovviene in ogni 3D anche quando ci sono discussioni interessanti.

tutti - io per prima - ci divertiamo a cazzeggiare... però magari facciamo nei 3d di cazzeggio e non ovunque. :smile:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il senso era un altro... e su questo sono d'accordo con Tuba! lo svaccamente ovviene in ogni 3D anche quando ci sono discussioni interessanti.
> 
> tutti - io per prima - ci divertiamo a cazzeggiare... però magari facciamo nei 3d di cazzeggio e non ovunque. :smile:



è più forte di me...sdrammatizzo perchè a mio avviso non è utile parlare di corda in casa dell'impiccato..:smile:


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> è più forte di me...sdrammatizzo perchè a mio avviso non è utile parlare di corda in casa dell'impiccato..:smile:


dipende...va bene sdrammatizzare, ma secondo me se continuiamo cosi diventa "cazzeggio.net" 
spesso non si riesce più a seguire una discussione perchè ci sono pagine e pagine di OT...


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende...va bene sdrammatizzare, ma secondo me se continuiamo cosi diventa "cazzeggio.net"
> spesso non si riesce più a seguire una discussione perchè ci sono pagine e pagine di OT...



ti assicuro che a molti/e piacerebbe che fosse cazzeggio.net piuttosto che tradimento. a parte gli scherzi sono d'accordo con te e converrai che quando c'è da affrontare un argomento serio lo facciamo con molta serietà, il fatto è che su 100 3D pseudo-seri solo qualcuno risponde a verità..


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2012)

tUBA ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Ormai è una consuetudine.
> 
> ...





Simy ha detto:


> dipende...va bene sdrammatizzare, ma secondo me se continuiamo cosi diventa "cazzeggio.net"
> spesso non si riesce più a seguire una discussione perchè ci sono pagine e pagine di OT...


:up:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:



 anche tu bruto figlio mio?.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tuba (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ti assicuro che a molti/e piacerebbe che fosse cazzeggio.net piuttosto che tradimento. a parte gli scherzi sono d'accordo con te e converrai che quando c'è da affrontare un argomento serio lo facciamo con molta serietà, il fatto è che su 100 3D pseudo-seri solo qualcuno risponde a verità..


Ma non stà a noi deciderlo. Purple ha aperto questo thread per parlare di una cosa che per lei è seria 

Ve giuro, non lo stò dicendo per fare il professorino del cazzo o perchè ho qualcosa contro qualcuno, ma a lungo andare la cosa può diventare fastidiosa.

Cioè Battià, tu non te poi collegà ogni mattina e caparti un thread qualsiasi a caso per 

(a) dedicare canzone a Milli
(b) mandare caffè alla cognatina
(c) mandare fiori a Chiara
(d) mandare a fanculo Ultimo.
(e) varie ed eventuali

ho solo detto: regolateve 

L'OT è il sale di ogni forum e che sia benedetto, sono io il primo a sostenerlo, ma non può essere fatto random e indiscriminatamente.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Chi tradisce una carissima amica non vale neppure i soldi del sacco d'immondizia che si utilizzerebbe per buttarlo dopo averlo fucilato.
> 
> Sei *immondizia*.





Immondizia lo dici a tua sorella please.....


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> risus abundat in *ore*  (bocca) st_*u*_ltorum..


----------



## purple (18 Ottobre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Purple!
> 
> Mi piacerebbe davvero dirti che sei una figlia, neppure tanto prediletta a dire il vero, di tutto quel deserto di idee che si accompagnano ad un periodo di transizione fra due epoche, l'una che stenta a morire e l'altra che fatica a subentrarle.
> Nello spazio che si inframezza, si intercalano esperienze inattuali e desideri esagerati, le une che rimandano al rispetto di apparenze che hanno un senso solo per i curati di campagna e le loro grasse perpetue, gli altri che confondono le mode stagionali con l'intramontabile eleganza e le esagerazioni insostenibili con l'eterno equilibrio.
> ...


 Gran belle parole , in effetti le mie paura di lasciare la strada vecchia per la nuova sono dovute  a questo , vedo che di questi tempi si cambia uomo/donna più spesso di quando ci si cambiano le mutande , scusami se sono così cruda ma è quello che penso . Io mi trovo in " the middle " ho sempre creduto che un sentimento genuino possa esistere , se coltivato nel modo corretto  ma senza cedere alle tentazioni passeggere , ma ahimè mi sono dovuta ricredere , per questo ragazzo ho fatto tutto quello che era nelle mie possibilità , l'ho amato senza riserve , ma poi ho capito che lui non è l'uomo per me , _l'ho visto con occhi diversi dagli occhi dell'amore_  , nella sua nudità un ragazzo buono ma troppo noiso per me , incompatibile con la me che giorno dopo giorno va prendendo forma , ho bisogno di dialogo e non solo di guardare film e mangiare patatine, voglio uscire esplorare posti nuovi , e non devo essere sempre io a chiederlo . Ho nutrito questo pensiero , ma non l'ho accettato subito , ho provato a farlo morire dentro di me , però quell'infatuazione verso quel ragazzo  ,mio coetaneo per altro e tutta una serie di casini mi hanno crollare per un attimo ho perso la mia stabilità e mi sono goduta quel momento vivendo la passione e la gioia di sorridere con qualcuno , ma allo stesso tempo mi sono ferita , ho capito che se un pensiero nasce in noi ed è radicato in qualche modo deve uscire fuori e che a volte bisogna avere il coraggio di cambiare direzione .


----------



## lunaiena (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Purple....*

Forse ho letto tutto ......
ma mi è sfuggito se tu lavori?


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


grazie della precisazione ma l'errore era voluto lui non avrebbe capito...è un pò ritardato :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## purple (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


Scusami Tebe , non ti ho più risposto ma mi sono confusa fra i post , ritornando al mio parlare con lei , è stato più uno sfogo ed un elenco delle cose che ci rendono diversi ed incompatibili . Finalmente sembra aver capito che deve mettersi da parte se non vuole che il mio rapporto con il suo vada a quel paese . In questi giorni ho pensato più volte di andare a vivere da sola ... buona giornata .


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Ma non stà a noi deciderlo. Purple ha aperto questo thread per parlare di una cosa che per lei è seria
> 
> Ve giuro, non lo stò dicendo per fare il professorino del cazzo o perchè ho qualcosa contro qualcuno, ma a lungo andare la cosa può diventare fastidiosa.
> 
> ...




a, b, c, d, e..... certo che potrei farlo  ma non voglio... 


ho solo detto non: leggere :mrgreen:


----------



## purple (18 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse ho letto tutto ......
> ma mi è sfuggito se tu lavori?


Io studio sto finendo la triennale , questa estate mi hanno chiesto di lavorare al botteghino in un locale notturno e lui mi stava praticamente appiccicato , adesso me l'hanno riproposto ma lui ha detto NO ! ... ecco perché lo odio sempre di più , magari avrei detto io stessa no , ma il fatto che lui vorrebbe decidere per me mi fa andare in bestia ..


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Scusami Tebe , non ti ho più risposto ma mi sono confusa fra i post , ritornando al mio parlare con lei , è stato più uno sfogo ed un elenco delle cose che ci rendono diversi ed incompatibili . Finalmente sembra aver capito che deve mettersi da parte se non vuole che il mio rapporto con il suo vada a quel paese . In questi giorni ho pensato più volte di andare a vivere da sola ... buona giornata .


maronn...chissa' che cazz' cumbin'...

ahahahah


----------



## purple (18 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maronn...chissa' che cazz' cumbin'...
> 
> ahahahah


ahhahahahhahah concordo


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Io studio sto finendo la triennale , questa estate mi hanno chiesto di lavorare al botteghino in un locale notturno e lui mi stava praticamente appiccicato , adesso me l'hanno riproposto ma lui ha detto NO ! ... ecco perché lo odio sempre di più , magari avrei detto io stessa no , ma il fatto che lui vorrebbe decidere per me mi fa andare in bestia ..


ma guarda, l'ho già scritto da qualche parte, ma lo riscrivo: sei giovane, fai le tue esperienze e non permettere a nessuno di tapparti le ali!


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma guarda, l'ho già scritto da qualche parte, ma lo riscrivo: sei giovane, fai le tue esperienze e non permettere a nessuno di tapparti le ali!


Simy, a questa andrebbe tappato ben altro...

ahahahah


----------



## Tuba (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> a, b, c, d, e..... certo che potrei farlo  ma non voglio...
> 
> 
> ho solo detto non: leggere :mrgreen:


E' l'ultima volta che te lo spiego con le buone  (e ci metto pure la faccina che sorride)

A me a b c d e non danno fastidio, anzi, tutto il contrario  Il fastidio è dovermele ritrovare ogni giorno in un thread diverso e in momenti e situazioni che non ci azzeccano niente con l'argomento del thread, che tu hai deciso essere pseudo serio.

Spero si sia capito.


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma guarda, l'ho già scritto da qualche parte, ma lo riscrivo: sei giovane, fai le tue esperienze e non permettere a nessuno di *tapparti *le ali!


volevi scrivere *tarparti *penso vero?  errore di battitura :smile:


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Allora*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotflurple chi ameresti tu?:rotfl:Un bradipo!Un bradipo che si è ripreso la sua bimbetta dispettosa dopo qualche spaccata su altro pisello....!Sarò sincero...mi fa rabbia più lui che tu...lui è un ometto senza spina dorsale...un senza palle raro,tu faresti bene a capire che la tua vita non è con lui...qualchè pisello di troppo mia cara....ma dove vuoi andare?


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E' l'ultima volta che te lo spiego con le buone  (e ci metto pure la faccina che sorride)
> 
> A me a b c d e non danno fastidio, anzi, tutto il contrario  Il fastidio è dovermele ritrovare ogni giorno in un thread diverso e in momenti e situazioni che non ci azzeccano niente con l'argomento del thread, che tu hai deciso essere pseudo serio.
> 
> Spero si sia capito.


forse non mi sono spiegato io (e ci metto la stessa faccina)  :mrgreen:  

*il TUO* fastidio non è sufficiente a farmi cambiare comportamento ( diciamo pure che lascia il tempo che ti trova) diversamente sarebbe se il fastidio lo provassero tutti.. prova a fare un sondaggio e fammi sapere ok?


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E' l'ultima volta che te lo spiego con le buone  (e ci metto pure la faccina che sorride)
> 
> *A me a b c d e non danno fastidio, anzi, tutto il contrario  Il fastidio è dovermele ritrovare ogni giorno in un thread diverso e in momenti e situazioni che non ci azzeccano niente con l'argomento del thread, che tu hai deciso essere pseudo serio.*
> 
> Spero si sia capito.


Si,. si è capito, ma già prima si era capito.

Quoto


----------



## Tuba (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegato io (e ci metto la stessa faccina)  :mrgreen:
> 
> *il TUO* fastidio non è sufficiente a farmi cambiare comportamento ( diciamo pure che lascia il tempo che ti trova) diversamente sarebbe se il fastidio lo provassero tutti.. prova a fare un sondaggio e fammi sapere ok?


Vabbè fai come cazzo ti pare. Ma guarda tu che minchia di risposte tocca legge. E me fermo qui perchè oggi non è giornata.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

tUBA ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Ormai è una consuetudine.
> 
> ...



Come darti torto? Hai ragione, stop.

Ma sai tuba, io ricordo quando entrai io, qualcuno scherzava ed i 3D come allora come adesso erano pesanti da leggere, chi vuole dare continuità al tema del 3D si trova davvero a disagio, soprattutto i nuovi entrati. Ma nulla è cambiato se non gli attori. Io stessi mi lamentai. 

Forse è prerogativa di chi rimane e nel tempo magari vuol dare un sorriso, ma ripeto hai ragione.


----------



## milli (18 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma guarda, l'ho già scritto da qualche parte, ma lo riscrivo: sei giovane, fai le tue esperienze e non permettere a nessuno di tapparti le ali!



Concordo! E Purple, anche se ti può sembrare di essere legata a doppia mandata con quel ragazzo a causa di mille motivi, compreso l'impegno di tua madre (che avrebbe fatto meglio a non impicciarsi) in realtà non è così. Il "fidanzamento" (va bè passatemi il termine desueto) è fatto per conoscersi al meglio possibile, tu sai già che lui non fa per te. Tronca fino a che sei in tempo, più vai avanti così e più sarà difficile chiuderla.


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> E' l'ultima volta che te lo spiego con le buone  (e ci metto pure la faccina che sorride)
> 
> A me a b c d e non danno fastidio, anzi, tutto il contrario  Il fastidio è dovermele ritrovare ogni giorno in un thread diverso e in momenti e situazioni che non ci azzeccano niente con l'argomento del thread, che tu hai deciso essere pseudo serio.
> 
> Spero si sia capito.



si era capito benissimo....


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotflurple chi ameresti tu?:rotfl:Un bradipo!Un bradipo che si è ripreso la sua bimbetta dispettosa dopo qualche spaccata su altro pisello....!Sarò sincero...mi fa rabbia più lui che tu...lui è un ometto senza spina dorsale...un senza palle raro,tu faresti bene a capire che la tua vita non è con lui...qualchè pisello di troppo mia cara....ma dove vuoi andare?



però dai è giovane, vive in un paesino dove tutti sono pronti a giudicare e ha un deficiente vicino...diamole qualche attenuante!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Vabbè fai come cazzo ti pare. Ma guarda tu che minchia di risposte tocca legge. E me fermo qui perchè oggi non è giornata.



sono risposte minchie a domande minchie... e continuo perchè oggi è giornata


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> sono risposte minchie a domande minchie... e continuo perchè oggi è giornata


non ce la posso fare


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Simò*

Simò è piccola ma quando c'è da sbucciare un pisello diventa grande...!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> sono risposte minchie a domande minchie... e continuo perchè oggi è giornata


auahhhahaha ma sta minchia sempre in bocca alla fine eh! porco!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simò è piccola ma quando c'è da sbucciare un pisello diventa grande...!



Cosa?

Basta mi stoppo ok.


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Ma ultimo e battiato sono il sale di questo posto....ma se non ci fanno ridere loro chi ci fa ridere?Minerva?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ultimo e battiato sono il sale di questo posto....ma se non ci fanno ridere loro chi ci fa ridere?Minerva?


Minchia!

mi sono stoppato.


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simò è piccola ma quando c'è da sbucciare un pisello diventa grande...!


si, ma una ragazza di 22 anni ...fidanzata da 8 .... dai stavolta non è da crocifiggere.... magari proviamo a farla ragionare! insomma a 20 anni le cazzate sono ancora "ammesse"...certo se poi continua ....


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Simy*

Ok....va bene tutto basta che non si parli di amore...!


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok....va bene tutto basta che non si parli di amore...!


se cominciamo con l'amore la abbatto! :carneval:


----------



## Tuba (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ultimo e battiato sono il sale di questo posto....ma se non ci fanno ridere loro chi ci fa ridere?Minerva?


Forse non si è capito: Oscù stanno simpatici pure a me (oggi Battiato un pò meno perchè se vedo che ha fatto colazione con gli Spocchiarelli nel latte ). Stò solo dicendo che ogni tanto una regolata ci vorrebbe, nel senso che magari qualche thread potrebbero evitare di svaccarlo. Cazzo, manco javessi detto cotica.


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ma *una ragazza di 22 anni ...fidanzata da 8* .... dai stavolta non è da crocifiggere.... magari proviamo a farla ragionare! insomma a 20 anni le cazzate sono ancora "ammesse"...certo se poi continua ....


 azz che carriera fulminante


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Forse non si è capito: Oscù stanno simpatici pure a me (oggi Battiato un pò meno perchè se vedo che ha fatto colazione con gli Spocchiarelli nel latte ). Stò solo dicendo che ogni tanto una regolata ci vorrebbe, nel senso che magari qualche thread potrebbero evitare di svaccarlo. Cazzo, manco javessi detto cotica.



che poi ho cominciato io e se la pigliano con te! ahahaha


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Tuba*

Si,carissimo son d'accordo...!Sono sincerogni tanto,dico ogni tanto,preferisco le loro stronzate alle cose pseudo serie che scrivono qui dentro...!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegato io (e ci metto la stessa faccina)  :mrgreen:
> 
> *il TUO* fastidio non è sufficiente a farmi cambiare comportamento ( diciamo pure che lascia il tempo che ti trova) diversamente sarebbe se il fastidio lo provassero tutti.. prova a fare un sondaggio e fammi sapere ok?


pronti.....anche a me dai fastidio...

RATTUSO...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscù Simy, come io come voi , sappiamo bene cosa è l'amore ( almeno spero.)


Per la ragazza quello che adesso lei ha, emozioni desiderio, sensazioni, voler conoscere, divertirsi, porca paletta è giovane vuole divertirsi, ma è giusto farle capire che quello che lei ora è si potrà riflettere nel suo futuro, deve da ora prendersi le responsabilità di qualsiasi gesto essa faccia, non è più una bambina


P.S se non si fosse capito vi ho dato del.. vecchi! :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Battiato*

Ti hanno detto cotica!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Claudio*

Io son sempre stato un vecchio....pazzo!!:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pronti.....anche a me dai fastidio...
> 
> RATTUSO...
> 
> ahahahah


la cosa è reciproca

DEMENTE 

ahhahha


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io son sempre stato un vecchio....pazzo!!:rotfl:



:cincin:


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> oscù Simy, come io come voi , sappiamo bene cosa è l'amore ( almeno spero.)
> 
> 
> Per la ragazza quello che adesso lei ha, emozioni desiderio, sensazioni, voler conoscere, divertirsi, porca paletta è giovane vuole divertirsi, ma è giusto farle capire che quello che lei ora è si potrà riflettere nel suo futuro, deve da ora prendersi le responsabilità di qualsiasi gesto essa faccia, non è più una bambina
> ...



io ormai sono da rottamare... lo sanno tutti ld:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Forse non si è capito: Oscù stanno simpatici pure a me (*oggi Battiato un pò meno *perchè se vedo che ha fatto colazione con gli Spocchiarelli nel latte ). Stò solo dicendo che ogni tanto una regolata ci vorrebbe, nel senso che magari qualche thread potrebbero evitare di svaccarlo. Cazzo, manco javessi detto cotica.



we Tuba ma mica me la sono presa.. dai per così poco...mi spiace solo per il neretto, ma pazienza me ne farò una ragione:mrgreen:  per la colazione poi ti sbagli stamattina sfogliatella frolla e caffè:up:


----------



## milli (18 Ottobre 2012)

:dotto:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

:rotfl:





Simy ha detto:


> io ormai sono da rottamare... lo sanno tutti ld:



     :quoto:                          :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:                       :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io ormai sono da rottamare... lo sanno tutti ld:



Ma quando mai, tu sei uno zuccherino.  puoi soltanto addolcire chi ti si avvicina, e mai diventare acida per la loro presenza. 




Sto a fà la pubblicità allo zucchero. :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> :dotto:


E LUCE FU..

mon amour.....:inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> :quoto:                          :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:                       :rotfl:



:calcio:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai, tu sei uno zuccherino. puoi soltanto addolcire chi ti si avvicina, e mai diventare acida per la loro presenza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:leccaculo:


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Amici*

Amici la simy è troppo ma troppo esigente....!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> E LUCE FU..
> 
> mon amour.....:inlove:


Si ma dammi i soldi che ti prestati per la bolletta!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :calcio:


:dito:


----------



## exStermy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai, tu sei uno zuccherino.  puoi soltanto addolcire chi ti si avvicina, e mai diventare acida per la loro presenza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


avrai er diabete a 1000...

fatte un controllino...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :leccaculo:



Proporremo all'admin di chiamare quella facciNA "Battiato" :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si ma dammi i soldi che ti prestati per la bolletta!




cafone Milli, come il sole,  brilla di luce propria..


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> avrai er diabete a 1000...
> 
> fatte un controllino...
> 
> ahahahahah


Smamma!! sto bene, benissimo, anzi meglio!! 

E nel frattempo na grattatina è d'obbligo...... di nascosto a Batt altrimenti quello s'avvicina, mette mani ovunque!


----------



## milli (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ma dai la vogliamo aiutare sta ragazza prima che si perda del tutto? E su un piccolo sforzo peraio:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> cafone Milli, come il sole,  brilla di luce propria..



Lei si, tu fai puzza! che schifo!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Smamma!! sto bene, benissimo, anzi meglio!!
> 
> E nel frattempo na grattatina è d'obbligo...... di nascosto a Batt altrimenti quello s'avvicina, mette mani ovunque!


 si si stai bene con tutti i cannoli e le bevute che ti fai al bar presto:




:dracula:


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Milli*

Ma io ho gia risloto il caso!Non amo il suo fidanzato storico,è solo assuefazione e abitudine,deve fare le sue esperienze,deve crescere emotivamente e capire tante cose e tante dinamiche!


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lei si, tu fai puzza! che schifo!


rosica.. rosica....


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io ho gia risloto il caso!Non amo il suo fidanzato storico,è solo assuefazione e abitudine,deve fare le sue esperienze,deve crescere emotivamente e capire tante cose e tante dinamiche!


e chi meglio di noi può aiutarla?.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Fratè*

Fratè....ma questi son casi semplici....!:up:


----------



## Tuba (18 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Gran belle parole , in effetti le mie paura di lasciare la strada vecchia per la nuova sono dovute  a questo , vedo che di questi tempi si cambia uomo/donna più spesso di quando ci si cambiano le mutande , scusami se sono così cruda ma è quello che penso . Io mi trovo in " the middle " ho sempre creduto che un sentimento genuino possa esistere , se coltivato nel modo corretto  ma senza cedere alle tentazioni passeggere , ma ahimè mi sono dovuta ricredere , per questo ragazzo ho fatto tutto quello che era nelle mie possibilità , l'ho amato senza riserve , ma poi ho capito che lui non è l'uomo per me , _l'ho visto con occhi diversi dagli occhi dell'amore_  , nella sua nudità un ragazzo buono ma troppo noiso per me , incompatibile con la me che giorno dopo giorno va prendendo forma , ho bisogno di dialogo e non solo di guardare film e mangiare patatine, voglio uscire esplorare posti nuovi , e non devo essere sempre io a chiederlo . Ho nutrito questo pensiero , ma non l'ho accettato subito , ho provato a farlo morire dentro di me , però quell'infatuazione verso quel ragazzo  ,mio coetaneo per altro e tutta una serie di casini mi hanno crollare per un attimo ho perso la mia stabilità e mi sono goduta quel momento vivendo la passione e la gioia di sorridere con qualcuno , ma allo stesso tempo mi sono ferita , ho capito che se un pensiero nasce in noi ed è radicato in qualche modo deve uscire fuori e che a volte bisogna avere il coraggio di cambiare direzione .


L'infatuazione verso quel ragazzo è dovuta al fatto che hai bisogno di una molla, di un pretesto per evadere e non ne conosci altri.
Dai Purple, fai mente locale su questa cosa: questo tipo ce lo hai avuto sotto agli per chissà quanti anni e non lo hai mai cagato neanche di striscio, almeno non in quel senso, anzi lo hai fatto pure mettere insieme alla tua amica. Oggi invece sembra il grande ammmore. Se ti fermi un secondo a pensare te ne rendo conto da sola che la cosa non è credibile e che le motivazioni che ti hanno messa in questa condizione tutto sono meno che quella dell'amore. Fai caso pure a un'altra cosa. Da quando avevii 14 anni stai con questo. Non sei mai stata da sola. Ma le cazzate che fanno le amiche da sole quando le fai ? Per cazzate intendo organizzare le vacanze con le amiche del cuore in qualche isola greca e rimorchiare svedesoni abbronzati o andarsene al concerto solo tra donne e sparlare di maschi, o andarsene al cinema a vedere qualche polpettone al quale un maschio non resisterebbe. Cose così. Tu invece è da quando avevi 14 (praticamente una creatura) che stai con stà palla al piede che si chiama uomo. Ricorda: la presenza di una persona nella nostra vita, dovrebbe essere un arricchimento di qualcosa di ricco già di suo, e mai un completamento di qualcosa. Nessuno ci può completare. Quello è un compito esclusivamente nostro.


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Tuba*

Ave tuba!!


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> L'infatuazione verso quel ragazzo è dovuta al fatto che hai bisogno di una molla, di un pretesto per evadere e non ne conosci altri.
> Dai Purple, fai mente locale su questa cosa: questo tipo ce lo hai avuto sotto agli per chissà quanti anni e non lo hai mai cagato neanche di striscio, almeno non in quel senso, anzi lo hai fatto pure mettere insieme alla tua amica. Oggi invece sembra il grande ammmore. Se ti fermi un secondo a pensare te ne rendo conto da sola che la cosa non è credibile e che le motivazioni che ti hanno messa in questa condizione tutto sono meno che quella dell'amore. Fai caso pure a un'altra cosa. Da quando avevii 14 anni stai con questo. Non sei mai stata da sola. Ma le cazzate che fanno le amiche da sole quando le fai ? Per cazzate intendo organizzare le vacanze con le amiche del cuore in qualche isola greca e rimorchiare svedesoni abbronzati o andarsene al concerto solo tra donne e sparlare di maschi, o andarsene al cinema a vedere qualche polpettone al quale un maschio non resisterebbe. Cose così. Tu invece è da quando avevi 14 (praticamente una creatura) che stai con stà palla al piede che si chiama uomo. Ricorda: la presenza di una persona nella nostra vita, dovrebbe essere un arricchimento di qualcosa di ricco già di suo, e mai un completamento di qualcosa. Nessuno ci può completare. Quello è un compito esclusivamente nostro.



grande! :up:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fratè....ma questi son casi semplici....!:up:



fin troppo.. ma non mi spingo oltre sennò dicono che svacco i 3D:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Fratè*

Tu puoi farlo!


----------



## Tebe (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> L'infatuazione verso quel ragazzo è dovuta al fatto che hai bisogno di una molla, di un pretesto per evadere e non ne conosci altri.
> Dai Purple, fai mente locale su questa cosa: questo tipo ce lo hai avuto sotto agli per chissà quanti anni e non lo hai mai cagato neanche di striscio, almeno non in quel senso, anzi lo hai fatto pure mettere insieme alla tua amica. Oggi invece sembra il grande ammmore. Se ti fermi un secondo a pensare te ne rendo conto da sola che la cosa non è credibile e che le motivazioni che ti hanno messa in questa condizione tutto sono meno che quella dell'amore. Fai caso pure a un'altra cosa. Da quando avevii 14 anni stai con questo. Non sei mai stata da sola. Ma le cazzate che fanno le amiche da sole quando le fai ? Per cazzate intendo organizzare le vacanze con le amiche del cuore in qualche isola greca e rimorchiare svedesoni abbronzati o andarsene al concerto solo tra donne e sparlare di maschi, o andarsene al cinema a vedere qualche polpettone al quale un maschio non resisterebbe. Cose così. Tu invece è da quando avevi 14 (praticamente una creatura) che stai con stà palla al piede che si chiama uomo. Ricorda: la presenza di una persona nella nostra vita, dovrebbe essere un arricchimento di qualcosa di ricco già di suo, e mai un completamento di qualcosa. Nessuno ci può completare. Quello è un compito esclusivamente nostro.



semplicemente perfetto


----------



## milli (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> L'infatuazione verso quel ragazzo è dovuta al fatto che hai bisogno di una molla, di un pretesto per evadere e non ne conosci altri.
> Dai Purple, fai mente locale su questa cosa: questo tipo ce lo hai avuto sotto agli per chissà quanti anni e non lo hai mai cagato neanche di striscio, almeno non in quel senso, anzi lo hai fatto pure mettere insieme alla tua amica. Oggi invece sembra il grande ammmore. Se ti fermi un secondo a pensare te ne rendo conto da sola che la cosa non è credibile e che le motivazioni che ti hanno messa in questa condizione tutto sono meno che quella dell'amore. Fai caso pure a un'altra cosa. Da quando avevii 14 anni stai con questo. Non sei mai stata da sola. Ma le cazzate che fanno le amiche da sole quando le fai ? Per cazzate intendo organizzare le vacanze con le amiche del cuore in qualche isola greca e rimorchiare svedesoni abbronzati o andarsene al concerto solo tra donne e sparlare di maschi, o andarsene al cinema a vedere qualche polpettone al quale un maschio non resisterebbe. Cose così. Tu invece è da quando avevi 14 (praticamente una creatura) che stai con stà palla al piede che si chiama uomo. Ricorda: la presenza di una persona nella nostra vita, dovrebbe essere un arricchimento di qualcosa di ricco già di suo, e mai un completamento di qualcosa. Nessuno ci può completare. Quello è un compito esclusivamente nostro.




Perfetto


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu puoi farlo!



Fratè ti ringrazio per la stima che è reciproca ma non tutti/e  la pensano come te


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2012)

*Fratè*

Frate io son Ave l'altri sukano!:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (18 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Frate io son Ave l'altri sukano!:rotfl:


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Io studio sto finendo la triennale , questa estate mi hanno chiesto di lavorare al botteghino in un locale notturno e lui mi stava praticamente appiccicato , adesso me l'hanno riproposto ma lui ha detto NO ! ... ecco perché lo odio sempre di più , magari avrei detto io stessa no , ma il fatto che lui vorrebbe decidere per me mi fa andare in bestia ..



Se ti ribellavi e andavi comunque....?

Non lasciare che gli altri decidano per te...

Manda a cagare quest'uomo.... Che non mi sembra tu ne sia tanto innamorata .....
E in caso tu lo fossi cambia atteggiamenti e fai vedere che sei tu la patrona della tua vita..


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> L'infatuazione verso quel ragazzo è dovuta al fatto che hai bisogno di una molla, di un pretesto per evadere e non ne conosci altri.
> Dai Purple, fai mente locale su questa cosa: questo tipo ce lo hai avuto sotto agli per chissà quanti anni e non lo hai mai cagato neanche di striscio, almeno non in quel senso, anzi lo hai fatto pure mettere insieme alla tua amica. Oggi invece sembra il grande ammmore. Se ti fermi un secondo a pensare te ne rendo conto da sola che la cosa non è credibile e che le motivazioni che ti hanno messa in questa condizione tutto sono meno che quella dell'amore. Fai caso pure a un'altra cosa. Da quando avevii 14 anni stai con questo. Non sei mai stata da sola. Ma le cazzate che fanno le amiche da sole quando le fai ? Per cazzate intendo organizzare le vacanze con le amiche del cuore in qualche isola greca e rimorchiare svedesoni abbronzati o andarsene al concerto solo tra donne e sparlare di maschi, o andarsene al cinema a vedere qualche polpettone al quale un maschio non resisterebbe. Cose così. Tu invece è da quando avevi 14 (praticamente una creatura) che stai con stà palla al piede che si chiama uomo. Ricorda: la presenza di una persona nella nostra vita, dovrebbe essere un arricchimento di qualcosa di ricco già di suo, e mai un completamento di qualcosa. Nessuno ci può completare. Quello è un compito esclusivamente nostro.




Quotone:up:


----------



## kurdt (18 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Immondizia lo dici a tua sorella please.....


Lo dico a chi cazzo mi pare, e non metterti in mezzo che non centri assolutamente niente. La diretta interessata ha risposto, e non s'è manco offesa più di tanto. Lo direi anche a mia sorella se facesse una cosa simile. 

Ti sei sentita colpita eh?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Lo dico a chi cazzo mi pare, e non metterti in mezzo che non centri assolutamente niente. La diretta interessata ha risposto, e non s'è manco offesa più di tanto. Lo direi anche a mia sorella se facesse una cosa simile.
> 
> Ti sei sentita colpita eh?


Beh ricordati che c'è un sistema di moderazione qui dentro eh?


----------



## lunaiena (18 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Lo dico a chi cazzo mi pare, e non metterti in mezzo che non centri assolutamente niente. La diretta interessata ha risposto, e non s'è manco offesa più di tanto. Lo direi anche a mia sorella se facesse una cosa simile.
> 
> Ti sei sentita colpita eh?


Intanto non è una chat privata ma un forum ....
ne faccio parte quanto te e intervengo ai post a cui ritengo necessario intervenire....
dico la mia come tu dici la tua ....
non mi piace leggere insulti gratuiti a persone che neanche si conoscono e che sono qui per esporre i loro problemi....


Colpita da te?
colpita da i tuoi modi da bovaro..


Ce ne vuole per colpirmi sono stata rivoluzionaria prima di te....


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2012)

Allora, vi spiego perchè del mio commento non proprio buono verso questa ragazza e sui motivi che mi portano a pensare malissimo di essa:



Ha tradito un uomo che per me sarebbe da lasciare, lui potrà non ridere alle sue battute, potrà essere bradipo, ma la colpa del tradimento è di lei e solo di lei, stop, doveva lasciarlo e non riprenderselo, errore dopo errore.
Ha tradito con un fidanzato di una sua amica, che poi diventa non una buona amica, ma questo conta poco, perchè se quella non è una buona amica purple che è, una merda di amica, scusate.
Questa ragazza non ha compreso il punto della situazione per me, che deve saper stare sola e non dover avere una persona che ride con lei o che la consideri qualcosa per essere qualcosa.
ma voi vorreste avere come amica o fidanzata una ragazzina del genere???

Ah, per chi mi ha detto che a 22 anni è una donna...mi spiace ma psicologicamente l'adolescenza è stata spostata fino ai 25 anni, visto che i giovani attuali sono alquanto sotto dotati cerebralmente.

Auguri


----------



## kurdt (19 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Intanto non è una chat privata ma un forum ....
> ne faccio parte quanto te e intervengo ai post a cui ritengo necessario intervenire....
> dico la mia come tu dici la tua ....
> 
> non mi piace leggere insulti gratuiti a persone che neanche si conoscono e che sono qui per esporre i loro problemi....


Nessun insulto gratuito, una persona che tradisce una "carissima amica" non è molto oltre il paramecio nella scala evolutiva.



lunapiena ha detto:


> Colpita da te?
> colpita da i tuoi modi da bovaro..


Il bovaro quantomeno sa che i puntini di sospensione vanno a tre a tre nella lingua italiana. Detto questo, pare che anche tu mi stia insultando, e non mi conosci. 
( cosa che non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo, sia chiaro ,) 


lunapiena ha detto:


> Ce ne vuole per colpirmi sono stata rivoluzionaria prima di te....


Non sono rivoluzionario, sono criptofascista e reazionario, e persino un po' _ancient regime. Ma mi commuove bandiera rossa, questo si._


----------



## kurdt (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ricordati che c'è un sistema di moderazione qui dentro eh?


Lo so conte, non ho potuto trattenermi.


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Kurdt*

Ma lascia stare vai bene così....e che se non sposi certe cause ti rompono i coglioni...fregatene!


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Oscuro*

salute a te fratello :up:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, vi spiego perchè del mio commento non proprio buono verso questa ragazza e sui motivi che mi portano a pensare malissimo di essa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Lo so conte, non ho potuto trattenermi.


E non hai fatto una bella figura.
Perfino Daniele ha imparato che è più costruttivo postare in una maniera, piuttosto che in un'altra.:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma lascia stare vai bene così....e che se non sposi certe cause ti rompono i coglioni...fregatene!


Anche tu...fregatene...


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non hai fatto una bella figura.
> Perfino Daniele ha imparato che è più costruttivo postare in una maniera, piuttosto che in un'altra.:smile:


Io sono convinto cche questa ragazzina ha una bassa autostima a prescindere di quello che dice e secondo me ha solo voglia di una certa farcitura di figa e null'altro e visto che non vuole sembrare a se stesso troppo battona, non va in dicoteca a darla a deatra e a manca, ma se la fa con il fidanzato di una amica.

personalmente vale di più una che se la fa a destra e a manca, ma anche una battona di chi si scopa il fidanzato di una amica, in aggiunta un fidanzato che comunque è della stessa pasta di Purple, una schifezza di persona.
Tradito fidanzato, tradita amicizia, in una sola scopata due stronzate...ci vuole bravura no.


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Si*

Conte ti piacerebbe che me ne fregassi.....!!


----------



## lunaiena (19 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Lo dico a chi cazzo mi pare, e non metterti in mezzo che non *centri* assolutamente niente. La diretta interessata ha risposto, e non s'è manco offesa più di tanto. Lo direi anche a mia sorella se facesse una cosa simile.
> 
> Ti sei sentita colpita eh?





kurdt ha detto:


> Nessun insulto gratuito, una persona che tradisce una "carissima amica" non è molto oltre il paramecio nella scala evolutiva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La cosa buffa è come si notino gli errori degli altri e non si vedano i propri.

Ps:c'è il punto quindi la chiudo qui 5%


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono convinto cche questa ragazzina ha una bassa autostima a prescindere di quello che dice e secondo me ha solo voglia di una certa farcitura di figa e null'altro e visto che non vuole sembrare a se stesso troppo battona, non va in dicoteca a darla a deatra e a manca, ma se la fa con il fidanzato di una amica.
> 
> personalmente vale di più una che se la fa a destra e a manca, ma anche una battona di chi si scopa il fidanzato di una amica, in aggiunta un fidanzato che comunque è della stessa pasta di Purple, una schifezza di persona.
> Tradito fidanzato, tradita amicizia, in una sola scopata due stronzate...ci vuole bravura no.


DANIELE C'E' :up:     salute a te fratello :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte ti piacerebbe che me ne fregassi.....!!


No a me basta che non prendi a insulti chi non la pensa come te.


----------



## purple (19 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono convinto cche questa ragazzina ha una bassa autostima a prescindere di quello che dice e secondo me ha solo voglia di una certa farcitura di figa e null'altro e visto che non vuole sembrare a se stesso troppo battona, non va in dicoteca a darla a deatra e a manca, ma se la fa con il fidanzato di una amica.
> 
> personalmente vale di più una che se la fa a destra e a manca, ma anche una battona di chi si scopa il fidanzato di una amica, in aggiunta un fidanzato che comunque è della stessa pasta di Purple, una schifezza di persona.
> Tradito fidanzato, tradita amicizia, in una sola scopata due stronzate...ci vuole bravura no.


Mi sa che il trauma che ti ha lasciato la tua donna è più vivo che mai , data la tua età potresti anche capire di moderar i termini e di evitare di gettare sentenze del genere su una persona che  non conosci  . Ho fatto un errore , ed è stato un errore grandissimo ! . Credo che sin dall'inizio nel post ho sbagliato a scrivere carissima amica , ma forse l'ho fatto perché indirettamente mi addosso una colpa più grande di quanto già non sia . Avete presente il concetto di amicizia ? Amica è la persona che senti / vedi spesso  , io e lei non ci sentiamo più da Febbraio epoca in cui tornò con il suo ragazzo , poi via via si è allontanata perché probabilmente il suo essere mia amica era più che altro una necessità ,altrimenti non spariva da un momento all'altro . Ma il mio sbaglio resta ! Non voglio sminuirlo però qua sembra che me ne sono andata con il ragazzo di una delle mie vere amiche , e quello non sarebbe mai capitato perché non mi è mai passato per l'anticamera del cervello una cosa simile .Ecco lui è amico del mio lui , errore ! errore ! errore ! Ho sbagliato ma se adesso mi affidassi alle tue parole mi dovrei convincere di essere la persona che tu hai catalogato , e iniziare a fare davvero la poco di buono . A me non interessa dimostrare a te chi sono  , interessa in questo momento a me stessa , in quanto ho già preso consapevolezza dello sbaglio  che ho fatto , ma non posso tornare indietro o fare chissà cosa , posso però imparare dall'errore più triste che ho commesso , proprio perché è stato un momento di perdizione totale di me stessa . Posso fare questo e lo farò , perché solamente io so quando sto soffrendo per quello che ho combinato , poi della gente come te che non ha un briciolo di umanità me ne sbatto altamente ... Vorrei guardarti dentro e vedere se non hai scheletri nell'armadio , se non hai mai commesso errori  talmente grandi  da farti venire il nodo in gola al solo pensiero e non mi riferisco solo a tradimenti e simili , ma mi riferisco ad una sfera più generica di errori , probabilmente per come parli sbagli in continuazione in altre cose e allora per discolparti ti accanisci sul tradimento . Se devi continuare ad offendere evita di rispondere a questo post , perché del tuo giudizio discriminante non me ne faccio nulla , non mi conosci , non sai nulla di me , ma come la stragrande maggioranza della gente punti il dito .. TRISTE !


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*Conte*

Conte caro,quelle che ti basta o non ti basta poco mi interessa....!Io non insulto mai a caso...e se ti danno fastidio gli insulti..mi chiedo dove cazzo eri quando gli amici della "divina"son venuti ad insultare chi non la pensava come lei...!Ti danno fastidio solo i miei insulti?


----------



## MatteoFe (19 Ottobre 2012)

*-*



purple ha detto:


> Mi sa che il trauma che ti ha lasciato la tua donna è più vivo che mai , data la tua età potresti anche capire di moderar i termini e di evitare di gettare sentenze del genere su una persona che  non conosci  . Ho fatto un errore , ed è stato un errore grandissimo ! . Credo che sin dall'inizio nel post ho sbagliato a scrivere carissima amica , ma forse l'ho fatto perché indirettamente mi addosso una colpa più grande di quanto già non sia . Avete presente il concetto di amicizia ? Amica è la persona che senti / vedi spesso  , io e lei non ci sentiamo più da Febbraio epoca in cui tornò con il suo ragazzo , poi via via si è allontanata perché probabilmente il suo essere mia amica era più che altro una necessità ,altrimenti non spariva da un momento all'altro . Ma il mio sbaglio resta ! Non voglio sminuirlo però qua sembra che me ne sono andata con il ragazzo di una delle mie vere amiche , e quello non sarebbe mai capitato perché non mi è mai passato per l'anticamera del cervello una cosa simile .Ecco lui è amico del mio lui , errore ! errore ! errore ! Ho sbagliato ma se adesso mi affidassi alle tue parole mi dovrei convincere di essere la persona che tu hai catalogato , e iniziare a fare davvero la poco di buono . A me non interessa dimostrare a te chi sono  , interessa in questo momento a me stessa , in quanto ho già preso consapevolezza dello sbaglio  che ho fatto , ma non posso tornare indietro o fare chissà cosa , posso però imparare dall'errore più triste che ho commesso , proprio perché è stato un momento di perdizione totale di me stessa . Posso fare questo e lo farò , perché solamente io so quando sto soffrendo per quello che ho combinato , poi della gente come te che non ha un briciolo di umanità me ne sbatto altamente ... Vorrei guardarti dentro e vedere se non hai scheletri nell'armadio , se non hai mai commesso errori  talmente grandi  da farti venire il nodo in gola al solo pensiero e non mi riferisco solo a tradimenti e simili , ma mi riferisco ad una sfera più generica di errori , probabilmente per come parli sbagli in continuazione in altre cose e allora per discolparti ti accanisci sul tradimento . Se devi continuare ad offendere evita di rispondere a questo post , perché del tuo giudizio discriminante non me ne faccio nulla , non mi conosci , non sai nulla di me , ma come la stragrande maggioranza della gente punti il dito .. TRISTE !


In pratica stai ammettendo tutto quello che ha detto di te Daniele, che come solito dice le cose in maniera dura.... ma onesta e sincera, le tue giustificazioni non fanno altro che dire intrinsecamente:"Daniele ha ragione, si l'ho fatto, si mi faccio un po' schifo".


----------



## oscuro (19 Ottobre 2012)

*SI*

Daniele ha ragione,ma non bisogna dirlo....!!


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniele ha ragione,ma non bisogna dirlo....!!



Daniele c'è


----------



## purple (19 Ottobre 2012)

MatteoFe ha detto:


> In pratica stai ammettendo tutto quello che ha detto di te Daniele, che come solito dice le cose in maniera dura.... ma onesta e sincera, le tue giustificazioni non fanno altro che dire intrinsecamente:"Daniele ha ragione, si l'ho fatto, si mi faccio un po' schifo".


Ha ragione sul fatto che ho commesso un errore ma non sono quel tipo di persona !


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, vi spiego perchè del mio commento non proprio buono verso questa ragazza e sui motivi che mi portano a pensare malissimo di essa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




post molto ben argomentato

quoto soprattutto i neretti, sostituendo però COLPA con RESPONSABILITA', autore permettendo :smile:


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> post molto ben argomentato
> 
> quoto soprattutto i neretti, sostituendo però COLPA con RESPONSABILITA', autore permettendo :smile:



signora Chiara.. i miei rispetti :sic:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Mi sa che il trauma che ti ha lasciato la tua donna è più vivo che mai , data la tua età potresti anche capire di moderar i termini e di evitare di gettare sentenze del genere su una persona che  non conosci  . *Ho fatto un errore , ed è stato un errore grandissimo ! *. Credo che sin dall'inizio nel post ho sbagliato a scrivere carissima amica , ma forse l'ho fatto perché indirettamente mi addosso una colpa più grande di quanto già non sia . Avete presente il concetto di amicizia ? Amica è la persona che senti / vedi spesso  , io e lei non ci sentiamo più da Febbraio epoca in cui tornò con il suo ragazzo , poi via via si è allontanata perché probabilmente il suo essere mia amica era più che altro una necessità ,altrimenti non spariva da un momento all'altro . Ma il mio sbaglio resta ! Non voglio sminuirlo però qua sembra che me ne sono andata con il ragazzo di una delle mie vere amiche , e quello non sarebbe mai capitato perché non mi è mai passato per l'anticamera del cervello una cosa simile .Ecco lui è amico del mio lui , errore ! errore ! errore ! Ho sbagliato ma se adesso mi affidassi alle tue parole mi dovrei convincere di essere la persona che tu hai catalogato , e iniziare a fare davvero la poco di buono . A me non interessa dimostrare a te chi sono  , interessa in questo momento a me stessa , *in quanto ho già preso consapevolezza dello sbaglio  che ho fatto ,* ma non posso tornare indietro o fare chissà cosa , posso però imparare dall'errore più triste che ho commesso , proprio perché è stato un* momento di perdizione totale di me stessa .* Posso fare questo e lo farò , perché solamente io so quando sto soffrendo per quello che ho combinato , poi della gente come te che non ha un briciolo di umanità me ne sbatto altamente ... Vorrei guardarti dentro e vedere se non hai scheletri nell'armadio , se non hai mai commesso errori  talmente grandi  da farti venire il nodo in gola al solo pensiero e non mi riferisco solo a tradimenti e simili , ma mi riferisco ad una sfera più generica di errori , probabilmente per come parli sbagli in continuazione in altre cose e allora per discolparti ti accanisci sul tradimento . Se devi continuare ad offendere evita di rispondere a questo post , perché del tuo giudizio discriminante non me ne faccio nulla , non mi conosci , non sai nulla di me , ma come la stragrande maggioranza della gente punti il dito .. TRISTE !



purple, il tuo è un tipico discorso da ventiduenne e ci mancherebbe che non ti fosse permesso di farlo
infatti a ventidue anni non si dovrebbe ragionare da quarantenni

detto questo, riprendo un discorso letto qui sul forum proprio ieri a proposito di donne che devono imparare ad autogestirsi 

quello che ho evidenziato denota che sei in cammino e cerchi di imparare dai tuoi errori
grandi o piccoli che siano

per diventare una donna che sa autogestirsi, però, a mio avviso dovresti fare tre cose:

1. rileggerti bene uno dei primi post in risposta al tuo, l'ha scritto TUBA e altri ci hanno sbrodolato sopra riprendendone i concetti con minore incisività: direi che potresti anzi ripetertelo come un mantra ogni mattina prima di uscire

2. imparare a scegliere quel che vuoi fare, compreso il tradimento: l'hai scelto tu, prenditene le responsabilità senza invocare momenti di perdizione e di sbandamento (questo lo fanno le donne rammollite)

3. (facoltativa, ma consigliata) non sparare minchiate su Daniele, anzi pensare di omaggiarlo baciandogli il culo santo che ha


----------



## battiato63 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> purple, il tuo è un tipico discorso da ventiduenne e ci mancherebbe che non ti fosse permesso di farlo
> infatti a ventidue anni non si dovrebbe ragionare da quarantenni
> 
> detto questo, riprendo un discorso letto qui sul forum proprio ieri a proposito di donne che devono imparare ad autogestirsi
> ...


signora Chiara la quoto su tutto ed in particolar modo al punto n. 3 :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2012)

*purple*



Tuba ha detto:


> Allora, sull'uso incondizionato della parola amora non mi soffermo  A certe età e in certe realtà gli amori alla Marco ed Eva (sigh avrei voluto dire Anna e Marco ma non mi avresti colto la citazione, me misero me tapino) ci stanno tutti e penso che in un certo senso siano pure propedeutici. Tanto fra poco dovresti andare all'Università, si spera in un'altra città, e magari cominciare a vedere e provare cose che, con il senno di poi, quando ripenserai a questa situazione ti ci farai due risate.
> Il tutto diventerà un problema se non ti smuoverai da questo punto e raggiungerai l'età del tuo attuale fidanzato e sarai ancora a questo punto. Perchè, diciamocela tutta, tu l'età per le cazzate, un certo tipo di cazzate, ce l'hai ancora; lui l'ha superata da un pezzo.





Tuba ha detto:


> Allora, visto che ci rivedremo fra 10 anni facciamo una scommessa
> 
> Se non ti dai una mossa ecco quello che accadrà:
> 
> ...





Tuba ha detto:


> L'infatuazione verso quel ragazzo è dovuta al fatto che hai bisogno di una molla, di un pretesto per evadere e non ne conosci altri.
> Dai Purple, fai mente locale su questa cosa: questo tipo ce lo hai avuto sotto agli per chissà quanti anni e non lo hai mai cagato neanche di striscio, almeno non in quel senso, anzi lo hai fatto pure mettere insieme alla tua amica. Oggi invece sembra il grande ammmore. Se ti fermi un secondo a pensare te ne rendo conto da sola che la cosa non è credibile e che le motivazioni che ti hanno messa in questa condizione tutto sono meno che quella dell'amore. Fai caso pure a un'altra cosa. Da quando avevii 14 anni stai con questo. Non sei mai stata da sola. Ma le cazzate che fanno le amiche da sole quando le fai ? Per cazzate intendo organizzare le vacanze con le amiche del cuore in qualche isola greca e rimorchiare svedesoni abbronzati o andarsene al concerto solo tra donne e sparlare di maschi, o andarsene al cinema a vedere qualche polpettone al quale un maschio non resisterebbe. Cose così. Tu invece è da quando avevi 14 (praticamente una creatura) che stai con stà palla al piede che si chiama uomo. Ricorda: la presenza di una persona nella nostra vita, dovrebbe essere un arricchimento di qualcosa di ricco già di suo, e mai un completamento di qualcosa. Nessuno ci può completare. Quello è un compito esclusivamente nostro.



ecco, questo dovrebbe essere il tuo vangelo da oggi in avanti


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte caro,quelle che ti basta o non ti basta poco mi interessa....!Io non insulto mai a caso...e se ti danno fastidio gli insulti..mi chiedo dove cazzo eri quando gli amici della "divina"son venuti ad insultare chi non la pensava come lei...!Ti danno fastidio solo i miei insulti?


No tutti gli insulti e le offese gratuite...
Ma non conosco nè divine, nè amici ecc..ecc..ecc...

Per me è sbagliato a insultare a prescindere...

Infatti tu la fai facile no?

VOi vi salvate sempre er culo con la divisa e l'insulto al pubblico ufficiale.


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2012)

Purple, io mi sono fatto un male cane per colpa di una ragazza che aveva poco meno dei tuoi anni e che ha voluto imparare dal suo errore, ma allo stesso modo non ha pagato per lo stesso. Sai per imparare da un errore devi pagare, c'è poco da dire ed i sensi di colpa non sono pagare, sono una normale sensazione per chi è un essere umano, pagare è più duro, è più pesante e nessuno vuole farlo, neppure chi lo accetta dentro il suo cuore vorrebbe patire quella strada del cavolo.
Perchè dico così? Ok, mettiamo che il tuo bradipo di 30 anni scopra tutto...tu sarai responsabile di quello che proverà a riguardo del tradimento e delle azioni che lui farà in risposta adesso, perchè sappi che chi scopre il tradimento non è proprio proprop nelle sue facoltà mentali maggiori, anzi ti dirò, come reagisce ad esso è come giocare alla roulette russa...un azzardo orribile.
Da cosa dico questo? Due tradimenti subiti da due ragazze totalmente diverse e due reazioni completamente diverse mi hanno fatto capire questa cosa, in un caso è stato meno duro, ma mi ha creato una fragilità interiore che nel secondo si è fatta vedere al massimo...io sono quasi morto e se dico la frase  morto in questo forum ti diranno che non vuol dire "morto dentro", ho provato a suicidarmi per 4 volte senza più alcuna speranza nel genere umano e nel futuro.
Adesso sono così duro, così solo, così incapace  di interfacciarmi con gli altri che in assurdo ho una compagna che tratto molto, ma davvero molto peggio delle mie fedifraghe, ma che mi ama comunque sia, ho un buon lavoro al contatto con la gente ed io sono l'ombra di me stesso...mi chiedo come sarei stato senza due ragazze di pari levatura alla tua, probabilmente come il mio migliore amico, molto, ma molto più sù.

Purple, tu hai la responsabilità del male che fai agli altri e scusa se dico un'altra cosa, anche se quella non è una tua "vera" amica, non è una buona scusa e una cosa migliore per tradire, già tradire con i partner di chi si conosce poco è da stronzoni...ma se è una tua quasi e forse amica, mi spiace è un errore orribile. 
ma se vuoi analizzare meglio la cosa, ma se tu fossi il tuo amante, vorresti stare con una che tradisce il suo lui per le tue motivazioni? E tu, vorresti stare con uno che tradisce la sua fidanzata senza alcuna motivazione alcuna, se non la voglia di una figa diversa?

Pensaci carissima, perchè per me ne hai di strada da fare e come tutti i 20 enni sei dell'idea di essere adulta e capace...ma sei ben lungi di essere quello che pensi di essere.


----------



## purple (19 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> purple, il tuo è un tipico discorso da ventiduenne e ci mancherebbe che non ti fosse permesso di farlo
> infatti a ventidue anni non si dovrebbe ragionare da quarantenni
> 
> detto questo, riprendo un discorso letto qui sul forum proprio ieri a proposito di donne che devono imparare ad autogestirsi
> ...


la 3 . Non la leggo nemmeno , che moderi i termini prima di dare lezioni di vita agli altri . Esistono modi e modi .
Per quanto riguarda le cose dette da Tuba le condivido al 101% , ma non posso negare che quello che ho fatto , nonostante sia stato dovuto ad un momento di debolezza , nonostante abbia una serie di motivazioni dietro è un gesto sbagliato , su cui mai più dovrò ricadere , non capisco l'accanimento verso di me proprio per questo , ho chiarito più volte che penso di avere commesso un errore , ne sono consapevole ma da lì ad essere offesa come ha fatto daniele credo ci sia un abisso . Vi dirò di più tanto ormai siamo alla frutta , data la mia inesperienza ed insicurezza (qualcuno mi consigliava nei precedenti post di imparare a stare bene con me stessa , insomma a camminare con le mie gambe , ha ragione , io non ne sono ancora in grado !) quel momento d'infatuazione mi rimbomba nella testa e mi porta a credere che io nutro un reale interesse per quel ragazzo (che comunque sia non è stato sedotto unicamente da me , abbiamo eguali colpe !) ma al contempo credo di avere questa visione perchè è l'unica che mi porti a pensare che il mio gesto abbia questa come motivazione , ed allo stesso tempo sopprimo questo interesse e la sua natura proprio perché non è corretto alla base . 
Le parole di Tuba , le leggo ogni giorno specie quando attaccata in malo modo , cerco un po' di forza , con questo non intendo dire che mi sento vittima , ma che mi duole il cuore a sentirle , capisco che per chi non sa la mia storia nel profondo , per chi non riesce ad andare oltre può vedere solamente quello , ma io devo difendere la mia persona seppur prendendomi il peso di quello che ho fatto .


----------



## Fabry (19 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purple, io mi sono fatto un male cane per colpa di una ragazza che aveva poco meno dei tuoi anni e che ha voluto imparare dal suo errore, ma allo stesso modo non ha pagato per lo stesso. Sai per imparare da un errore devi pagare, c'è poco da dire ed i sensi di colpa non sono pagare, sono una normale sensazione per chi è un essere umano, pagare è più duro, è più pesante e nessuno vuole farlo, neppure chi lo accetta dentro il suo cuore vorrebbe patire quella strada del cavolo.
> Perchè dico così? Ok, mettiamo che il tuo bradipo di 30 anni scopra tutto...tu sarai responsabile di quello che proverà a riguardo del tradimento e delle azioni che lui farà in risposta adesso, perchè sappi che chi scopre il tradimento non è proprio proprop nelle sue facoltà mentali maggiori, anzi ti dirò, come reagisce ad esso è come giocare alla roulette russa...un azzardo orribile.
> Da cosa dico questo? Due tradimenti subiti da due ragazze totalmente diverse e due reazioni completamente diverse mi hanno fatto capire questa cosa, in un caso è stato meno duro, ma mi ha creato una fragilità interiore che nel secondo si è fatta vedere al massimo...io sono quasi morto e se dico la frase  morto in questo forum ti diranno che non vuol dire "morto dentro", ho provato a suicidarmi per 4 volte senza più alcuna speranza nel genere umano e nel futuro.
> *Adesso sono così duro, così solo, così incapace  di interfacciarmi con gli altri che in assurdo ho una compagna che tratto molto, ma davvero molto peggio delle mie fedifraghe, ma che mi ama comunque sia,* ho un buon lavoro al contatto con la gente ed io sono l'ombra di me stesso...mi chiedo come sarei stato senza due ragazze di pari levatura alla tua, probabilmente come il mio migliore amico, molto, ma molto più sù.
> ...



Solo ed esclusivamente per il neretto...:calcio::calcio::calcio:

Con simpatia e solidarietà... ma te li meriti.


----------



## purple (19 Ottobre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purple, io mi sono fatto un male cane per colpa di una ragazza che aveva poco meno dei tuoi anni e che ha voluto imparare dal suo errore, ma allo stesso modo non ha pagato per lo stesso. Sai per imparare da un errore devi pagare, c'è poco da dire ed i sensi di colpa non sono pagare, sono una normale sensazione per chi è un essere umano, pagare è più duro, è più pesante e nessuno vuole farlo, neppure chi lo accetta dentro il suo cuore vorrebbe patire quella strada del cavolo.
> Perchè dico così? Ok, mettiamo che il tuo bradipo di 30 anni scopra tutto...tu sarai responsabile di quello che proverà a riguardo del tradimento e delle azioni che lui farà in risposta adesso, perchè sappi che chi scopre il tradimento non è proprio proprop nelle sue facoltà mentali maggiori, anzi ti dirò, come reagisce ad esso è come giocare alla roulette russa...un azzardo orribile.
> Da cosa dico questo? Due tradimenti subiti da due ragazze totalmente diverse e due reazioni completamente diverse mi hanno fatto capire questa cosa, in un caso è stato meno duro, ma mi ha creato una fragilità interiore che nel secondo si è fatta vedere al massimo...io sono quasi morto e se dico la frase  morto in questo forum ti diranno che non vuol dire "morto dentro", ho provato a suicidarmi per 4 volte senza più alcuna speranza nel genere umano e nel futuro.
> Adesso sono così duro, così solo, così incapace  di interfacciarmi con gli altri che in assurdo ho una compagna che tratto molto, ma davvero molto peggio delle mie fedifraghe, ma che mi ama comunque sia, ho un buon lavoro al contatto con la gente ed io sono l'ombra di me stesso...mi chiedo come sarei stato senza due ragazze di pari levatura alla tua, probabilmente come il mio migliore amico, molto, ma molto più sù.
> ...



Ecco ! Per quello che hai scritto adesso posso capire le tue parole e la tua ferocia verso di me . Sei stato crudo ma non scendendo a parole basse ti ho potuto leggere ed ho capito quello che vuoi dire . Per quello che ho fatto io a lui mi sento una* grandissima merda *, ho paura della sua reazione perché probabilmente mi darebbe tante di quelle botte che dovrei ringraziare Dio se restassi ancora viva e poi gli rovinerei la vita , il suo futuro per lui è con me  e non auguro a nessuno di subire un torto come quello che ho fatto io a lui , so che le mie parole , i miei gesti futuri non mi toglieranno le macchie che io stessa mi sono attaccata e riguardo a lei ho detto più volte che non lo meritava però ho precisato il fatto che carissima amica l'ho utilizzato impropriamente. La mia colpa nei confronti di lei rimane e non sarà più piccola *MAI *! Se penso a cosa hai provato tu , mi viene da piangere , perché credimi io ho sempre avuto paura che lui potesse farle a me , ma ero certa che mai potesse accadere il contrario , e invece è accaduto , per questo motivo non cercherò il modo di tornare con lui , ma spero che la cosa non esca fuori sia per me , che alla fine le botte me le meriterei tutte , ma sopratutto per lui perché anche se mi prenderete per folle , a lui gli voglio talmente bene che non potrei perdonarmi che lui si facesse del male per causa mia , allora vi chiederete ... Ma perché lo hai fatto allora ? E' difficile da capire , ma quando tradisci non pensi all'altra persona , la dimentichi anche se per poco , almeno  per me è stato così , anche se credo che un vero traditore la vive come un ' esperienza totalmente diversa dalla mia , non posso  tornare indietro ma cercherò un modo per riprendermi in mano la mia vita ,  non vedo un futuro con 800 uomini , ma con uno da rispettare (Gli dirò di quello che ho fatto anche se non scenderò nei particolari ..)  , mai più adotterò la filosofia "dell'accumula accumula accumula" oppure stiamo male insieme ma continuiamo a starci... perché mi ha portato a questo . Spero ti arrivi quello che voglio dirti .


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No tutti gli insulti e le offese gratuite...
> Ma non conosco nè divine, nè amici ecc..ecc..ecc...
> 
> Per me è sbagliato a insultare a prescindere...
> ...


.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> risus abundat in *bocca* stoltorum..


ehm... ore


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte caro,quelle che ti basta o non ti basta poco mi interessa....!Io non insulto mai a caso...e se ti danno fastidio gli insulti..*mi chiedo dove cazzo eri quando gli amici della "divina"son venuti ad insultare chi non la pensava come lei*...!Ti danno fastidio solo i miei insulti?



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Tebe (19 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No tutti gli insulti e le offese gratuite...
> *Ma non conosco nè divine, nè amici ecc..ecc..ecc..*.
> 
> Per me è sbagliato a insultare a prescindere...
> ...



ha le fisse bovine.
Che non lo sai?


----------



## lunaiena (19 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> la 3 . Non la leggo nemmeno , che moderi i termini prima di dare lezioni di vita agli altri . Esistono modi e modi .
> Per quanto riguarda le cose dette da Tuba le condivido al 101% , ma non posso negare che quello che ho fatto , nonostante sia stato dovuto ad un momento di debolezza , nonostante abbia una serie di motivazioni dietro è un gesto sbagliato , su cui mai più dovrò ricadere , non capisco l'accanimento verso di me proprio per questo , ho chiarito più volte che penso di avere commesso un errore , ne sono consapevole ma da lì ad essere offesa come ha fatto daniele credo ci sia un abisso . Vi dirò di più tanto ormai siamo alla frutta , data la mia inesperienza ed insicurezza (qualcuno mi consigliava nei precedenti post di imparare a stare bene con me stessa , insomma a camminare con le mie gambe , ha ragione ,* io non ne sono ancora in grado !) *quel momento d'infatuazione mi rimbomba nella testa e mi porta a credere che io nutro un reale interesse per quel ragazzo (che comunque sia non è stato sedotto unicamente da me , abbiamo eguali colpe !) ma al contempo credo di avere questa visione perchè è l'unica che mi porti a pensare che il mio gesto abbia questa come motivazione , ed allo stesso tempo sopprimo questo interesse e la sua natura proprio perché non è corretto alla base .
> Le parole di Tuba , le leggo ogni giorno specie quando attaccata in malo modo , cerco un po' di forza , con questo non intendo dire che mi sento vittima , ma che mi duole il cuore a sentirle , capisco che per chi non sa la mia storia nel profondo , per chi non riesce ad andare oltre può vedere solamente quello , ma io devo difendere la mia persona seppur prendendomi il peso di quello che ho fatto .



lavora su questo e non scoltare più questo e quello .....pensa con la tua testa e su quello che è veramente  importente per te.....

I post di Chiara che saranno anche giusti ma mi sembrano consigli che potrebbe darti allo stesso modo tua madre su cosa è giusto e sbagilato per te .....
Crecando di direzionarti  ......ma la tua direzione la devi trovare tu .......
Il coraggio di contraddire (se non ancoraa di lasciare ) il tuo ragazzo e di contraddire i tuoi genitori senza per questo sembrare scortese ma solo per far capire che sei in grado di fare le tue scelte.....
E smettila di sentirti così in errore per quello che hai fatto ora è fatta ....amica o no lo sai tu il legame che avevi con quella ragazza ...che a quanto ho capito era più da conoscenti che da amiche ....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Ecco ! Per quello che hai scritto adesso posso capire le tue parole e la tua ferocia verso di me . Sei stato crudo ma non scendendo a parole basse ti ho potuto leggere ed ho capito quello che vuoi dire . Per quello che ho fatto io a lui mi sento una* grandissima merda *, ho paura della sua reazione perché probabilmente mi darebbe tante di quelle botte che dovrei ringraziare Dio se restassi ancora viva e poi gli rovinerei la vita , *il suo futuro per lui è con me  e non auguro a nessuno di subire un torto come quello che ho fatto io a lui *, so che le mie parole , i miei gesti futuri non mi toglieranno le macchie che io stessa mi sono attaccata e riguardo a lei ho detto più volte che non lo meritava però ho precisato il fatto che carissima amica l'ho utilizzato impropriamente. La mia colpa nei confronti di lei rimane e non sarà più piccola *MAI *! Se penso a cosa hai provato tu , mi viene da piangere , perché credimi io ho sempre avuto paura che lui potesse farle a me , ma ero certa che mai potesse accadere il contrario , e invece è accaduto , per questo motivo non cercherò il modo di tornare con lui , ma spero che la cosa non esca fuori sia per me *, che alla fine le botte me le meriterei tutte *, ma sopratutto per lui perché anche se mi prenderete per folle *, a lui gli voglio talmente bene che non potrei perdonarmi che lui si facesse del male per causa mia *, allora vi chiederete ... Ma perché lo hai fatto allora ? E' difficile da capire , ma quando tradisci non pensi all'altra persona , la dimentichi anche se per poco , almeno  per me è stato così , anche se credo che un vero traditore la vive come un ' esperienza totalmente diversa dalla mia , non posso  tornare indietro ma cercherò un modo per riprendermi in mano la mia vita ,  non vedo un futuro con 800 uomini , ma con uno da rispettare *(Gli dirò di quello che ho fatto anche se non scenderò nei particolari ..) * , mai più adotterò la filosofia "dell'accumula accumula accumula" oppure stiamo male insieme ma continuiamo a starci... perché mi ha portato a questo . Spero ti arrivi quello che voglio dirti .



allora non leggi

nè tuba
nè la matraini


XD


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> lavora su questo e non scoltare più questo e quello .....pensa con la tua testa e su quello che è veramente  importente per te.....
> 
> *I post di Chiara che saranno anche giusti ma mi sembrano consigli che potrebbe darti allo stesso modo tua madre su cosa è giusto e sbagilato per te ...*..
> Crecando di direzionarti  ......ma la tua direzione la devi trovare tu .......
> ...



un'altra che capisce fischi per fiaschi


ragazze, la fissa che le altre donne vogliano sbranarvi vi distruggerà


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> lavora su questo e* non scoltare *più questo e quello .....pensa con la tua testa e su quello che è veramente  importente per te.....



e tu non "_scoltare" _più il conte, mi raccomando


XD


----------



## lunaiena (19 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> un'altra che capisce fischi per fiaschi
> 
> 
> ragazze, la fissa che le altre donne vogliano sbranarvi vi distruggerà



Non è una mia fissa tranqui....
Poi il mio modo di pensare non di divide in uomini e donne ma in individui ...

La mia era solo una constatazione sul fatto poi che hai postato i post di Tuba come vangelo.....
Cioè da mi sembrava un pò da "testimone di geova" ...
mi ha fatto ridere tutto qui


Domanda impertinete ma ironica :

Sei così sveglia da capire sempre tutto tu?

se si sei fortunata davvero io ci metto molto effettivamente a capire e a volte non capisco proprio ....
Non è una provocazione davvero ...mi piace come scrivi ,non sempre ovvio...ma permettimi che quella in fissa
sembri tu molte volte ...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e tu non "_scoltare" _più il conte, mi raccomando
> 
> 
> XD



Oddio siamo anche con te a questi giochini  stupidi?

Dai cresci che sei anche tu negli anta....ormai....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è una mia fissa tranqui....
> Poi il mio modo di pensare non di divide in uomini e donne ma in individui ...
> 
> La mia era solo una constatazione sul fatto poi che hai postato i post di Tuba come vangelo.....
> ...



tuba ha semplicemente fatto le giuste osservazioni in merito a una vicenda: in questo senso, vangelo


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2012)

Purple, lo sai che se lasciassi il tuo lui dovresti eessere di una bravura magistrale? Se lo lasciassi come ha fatto la mia ex di punto in bianco...per poi rivolermi per la morte di suo nonno e poi rivolermi dopo che ho scoperto tutto ma staccarsi da me perchè la chiamavo "troia" dopo la scoperta...bhe devi essere molto ma molto brava.

Poi dovrai essere molto sincera con chi verrà dopo, non ammantarti di quello che non sei, perchè io da non traditore preferisco una che ha tradito nella vita, ma che ha cercato dopo aver fatto la cazzata di non ferire il partner e che allo stesso modo ha imparato che è un male, la preferirei 100 volte ad  una donna che dice che mai tradirà e  che mi farà  morto se la tradissi, io ho i miei motivi fortissimi per non tradire, per non essere come chi mi ha quasi ucciso, ma altri non lo hanno.

Sarà una cosa brutta sai? sarà come l'ammettere che in passato sei caduta malamente e che sei debole, ma che uno deve fidarsi di te, a volte potrà farti perdere la persona davanti a te, ma almeno ti farai conoscere per quello che sei e non per quello che non sei più.

Se volessi saperlo, se  io incontrassi ancora la mia ex lei ne uscirebbe viva solo se avesse due lacrime di pentimento, in caso contrario la ucciderei di botte senza alcuna pietà, ma lei lo sa e nella mia città non credo che verrà più...difficilissimo per passare dal nord al sud, ma sai, dovrà addattarsi.

Posso solo dire che una parte di me è morta per sempre, per sempre è stata seppellita e io da allora  sono tutt'altra persona.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2012)

kurdt ha detto:


> Nessun insulto gratuito, una persona che tradisce una "carissima amica" non è molto oltre il paramecio nella scala evolutiva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow ma chi sei?


----------



## tenebroso67 (19 Ottobre 2012)

purple ha detto:


> Io non so quello che voglio , se lui mi dicesse "lasciamoci" allora potrei anche prendere in considerazione una nostra storia futura , ma non ho il coraggio di lasciare il mio ragazzo dopo 8 anni di fidanzamento , vengo da un piccolo paese , ormai siamo fidanzati ufficialmente da anni ,  quello che voglio capire è .... se questa mia vena traditrice è dovuta alla mia natura o al fatto che lui non mi soddisfa più (sopratutto mentalmente .. ) :unhappy:


Le persone che si scelgono a 15 anni non sono le stesse che si scelgono a 25 anni .

Sei legata al primo fidanzato solo perche' sei cresciuta con lui ma avete ben poco in comune....e questo comunque lo sai gia'.

Fa' in modo che il tempo trascorso e che ti ha dato maggior consapevolezza non sia passato inutilmente....


----------

